# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Starting A Dream Journey

## Namaste

*** LATEST NEWS *** 

I had my 33rd LD - 1/09/2008 - WOOT!!!

Welcome to my Dream Journal  :smiley: 

After I read about lucid dreaming on Dream Views I had two dreams before Christmas 05 when I realised I was dreaming. So it has got me interested.....

Dreams where I become lucid will be in Dark Blue.

The first dream was:

(LD)
*I was in a dark corridor with nothing on holding a pillow in front of myself. I was about to run into a class at the university that was being taught by my favourite self help guru, Dr Wayne Dyer, it just wasn't what I would do in real life so my mind must have realised that. I thought, "I must be dreaming!" I felt like I was merging with the dream, there was a physical sensation throughout my body but in a second or so I felt like I was falling through the floor and then I woke up. Holding the pillow in the dream might have given it away! A dreamsign maybe!*

The second dream was a few nights after:

(LD)
*I was running around a university campus looking for a lecture theatre where they would be showing a TV show about my favourite self help guru, Dr Wayne Dyer. I got to the lecture theatre and his daughter was there, very young, she looked like a rag doll with pigtails, it a tartan dress. She was ill with cancer and sitting on a commode. I left the building and was running up some steps. I didn't have a shirt on I was holding a pillow and I realised I was dreaming. I had the body sensations and the dream ended - even shorter than the first LD. I must then have gone into another non-lucid dream where the dream continued - maybe the REM cycle ended at that point. The dream continued on still at the campus going to another lecture theater which was full of toys and games and then when I was leaving the building the door began to close so I ran over and slid under it Indiana Jones style.*

Send me a message if you like  :smiley: 

Best Dream Recall Experience:
Blowing Up an Entire City - Buildings were detonating & vapourising (So Vivid - Gr8 Audio) 

Top LD Dream References:
a) DILD Cakes!
B) 'The Oneironaut' written by Michaela Laberge!
c) The Lullaby Bus Company!
d) Dreaming I was having a Lucid Dream (Sims gone wrong!)
e) Showing my wife my dream journal and dicussing it with her and not realising I was dreaming!
f) A safe made by the maker 'Namaste'

Number of LD's: 33
----------------------
DILDS/WBTB: 32
FILDS: 1
WILDS: 0

LD Highlights:

Flying (if some what out of control!)

Doing a RC in a Lucid - missing one finger - the finger gradually appeared and became more solid to view the less lucid I became as the Lucid progressed.

Touching the bark of a tree in a forest and having it all appear as real as in real life!

Walking through a wall into a sea of particles and creating my own scene to enter!

Making and throwing FireBalls  ::D:

----------


## Namaste

I havn't been having any dreams that I could recall for awhile. It is still hard to recall a lot of detail from dreams, this dream was vivid and some of it I remembered.  Alot of my dreams are very 'domestic' but some are unusual.  If the dreams are very day to day like it might make it harder to become lucid in them as they feel like day to day stuff.

The first part was at a very big cinema.  It was like an octagonal shape inside.  Have been to this place in dreams quite a few times - always looks a little different.
Went inside a screening room - was big with very steep seating.  Nothing else recalled.
- I could reality check whenever I am inside a cinema and see if I see this one.

We were supposed to meet my grandfather he would take us to the fair.  There was someone else with me at the cinema but no recall about who.

We were at the fairgroud, there was one street with brightly coloured tents on each side. There were entertainers on the street.  A clown like guy in long coat drove past on a childs push scooter, way to small for him.  At the end of the street there were people in evening clothes swimming in a swimming pool.

The third and final part, I was at my old university with my wife, I was showing her around as she was going to meet her lecturers and look around the course.  Went up to second floor walked through a door surrounded by a group of lectures, some familiar faces old and new.  I said to one we would be back to meet them when it was closer to the start time 2pm.  I said to my wife they must be eager when we went through the door.  Walked down a corridor looking into the classrooms.

----------


## Namaste

I will record possible dream signs here:

Holding Pillows or Lack Of Clothing in a Outdoor / Social Situation

My Grand Parents

Where I am sitting in the office at work - which desk!

Anything to do with School or people from school

Our Old House in the Countryside

I will have to look into Dream Signs a bit further so I can see if I can indentify somethings in particular.  I am sure I would have another DILD if another pillow or clothing lack presented itself!  But I don't dream about that kind of thing very often.  Still struggling to find something that is recurring through most of the dreams!

----------


## Namaste

Saturday:  Woke up by alarm and decided to have another attempt at WILDing.  Got comfortable and relaxed.  Imagined dream scene.  Did a relaxation technique on my body, similiar to the 61 point relaxation technique, but something I did as a kid before sleeping.  I knew I could relax to the point where I pretty much couldn't feel my body.  It was just like a warm glow.  Hadn't done it in years so was pleased it was easily accomplished.  Focused on breathing.  Tried to relax mind but it kept coming up with thoughts  :Sad:   Managed to get to the point where I saw a few small balls of light about 7 of them.  But that was as far as I got.  I tried for about 1 hour and then gave up.

Will try again once a week I think on Saturday mornings so I don't loose too much sleep.
Got to try and clear my mind, perhaps I was too awake.

----------


## Namaste

Sunday: Woke up and recalled a very vivid dream, it was very clear.

Was at work but I was using the computer inside the alcove of a castle wall at the 
bank of a dry moat.  Looking up at a castle mound(green) to the fortified walls. (This isn't too surprising as I just had a trip to York(Uk) a few weeks ago (a fortified city).   As I was looking up at the walls a group of students were doing a re-enactment of a battle along the walls.  Using trampolines to bounce off!!!

My wife wanted to see the student societies so we went into a big hall.  She didn't join anything.  We went to the shops and my wife stayed behind to buy a movie called, "The Elephant and I".  I walked back home I was going to wait for her there.  I went up a tower up a spiral staircase, met someone but didn't see them.  I had a thought that the university was trying to seperate their students into areas to create colleges like Cambridge.

Should have been home but outside my grandparents house.  Met a postman, Japanese guy, like a thin beardless Mr Miyaga (from Karate Kid).  He said he was good at martial arts, he showed me a move.  My brother came out of my grandparents house.  He is a good martial artist, he practices Aikido and Ju Jitsu and is a Black belt in Karate. Him and the postman started to spar.  The postman got in close and slapped his face then grabbed his hands and forced him to his knees then executed a sleeper or something.  My brother went to sleep.  I rushed over and woke him up.

The postman had left, I rushed after him.  He was sweeping leaves.  I reassured him to think about the good in his past.  He offered me a black pot arm with musical notes on it.  I was about to slip it on as you could put your arm inside.  I assumed it gave you some kind of power.  I didn't put it on as I sensed some evil.

I woke up.  Quite a detailed dream and very vivid - great colours.

----------


## Namaste

Monday Recall - Quite a Vivid Dream but not as good as last one.

Started off in a massive office with the typical cubicles (a cube farm!)  Was with a group of people walking through the office - we were all lost.  We had to get over a partition between one corridor through the cubes to a corridor running alongside some big outside windows.  I found a way by using a big green square as a trampoline to get over the wall, everyone else followed me over.

We all got around a meeting table - we were all part of a debating/speaking competition.  We were doing preparation for it and I refused to talk and so I failed.  I didn't progress any further.  Tom Cruise was in the competition and the character Paul Lassiter (from Spin City).

Went to my old university, was called the same name but looked different, I was in an emergency service, uniforms of the other people looked like fire-brigade.
It was a meal for the emergency service - all getting together.  Before meal sat down
at a table with many others and started talking to Margaret Thatcher!!!!! (AKA The Iron Lady - the first women prime-minister of the Uk for those who don't know - Scary lady)

She was saying what her favourite books where, Tom Clancy and another author I didn't know.  I said Clive Cussler.  A german guy next to me at the table was reading a Clive Cussler book, the titles were in German but it was Inca Gold.  When I pulled the book from his hand I was transported to a snowy mountain and thousands of cars where plummeting down from the top of the mountain!  I was in a car with the Iron Lady driving past the University she was asking more questions.  One more person got into the car and she disappeared.  I was back to the meal.  I was late and piled the plate high.  I asked for my favourite sitcom to be shown on the Tv in the room & everyone watched.

Dreamsign?: University seems to be a frequent occurence - I am not at University any more and so any references to University could be questioned in dreams.  The dream where I realised I was dreaming took place in University/Classroom setting.


Tuesday Recall

A family dream type thing.  Very small immediate family.  So my family and my Dad's brothers family went to my grandparents house.  I only remember everyone in the house looking around and myself choosing where to sit on the small sofa.  Ended up next to my huge cousin and giving him a hug.

Dream Sign?:Grandparents / Grandparents house - seems to be featuring alot at the moment.  Although I have only just visited them before Christmas.

----------


## Namaste

Thursday - woke up before alarm, thought about trying to WILD, was too tired and uncomfortable so just went back to sleep.  Here's the dream:

Was with a group of people at the entrance to the student union building, a lot left.  A person I was with at school & college who I didn't like was second to last to leave to travel somewhere.  The remaining person persuaded me to go to the student union club.  When we got there they disappeared.  The room was big and totally round.  Lots of people, dancing and some sitting on the seating surrounding the dance floor.  I sat on some almost empty seating.  The person closest to me, female but I couldn't see her face' persuaded me to go upstairs to the other floors of the student union.  We watched the dancing a bit more then left right through the middle of the dance floor, I had furry brown wide boots on (a bit russian dancing like) and leaving the room turning into a bit of a dance with these boots swinging around all over the place.

We wanted to go to the higher levels so we got on the rotating spiral clingway (should have been a walkway but because it was rotating and spiralling you had to cling on!) It looked like the back of a snake - like snake skin.  Went up and up past the third level which was made of sugar!  Past men/women bathroom doors embedded high in a wall, not really reachable.

Came to the top of the student union building which I had been told was the best in the world (and certainly was!)  The top was flat and was like a huge swimming pool - more like a lake.  There was parts you could walk on - transparent blocks you could see water under - like walking on water!  There were swim ways like pathways.  One person was in a deep one and was struggling to keep above water.

There were green areas, some small islands and some little mounds near the edges.  We went to one of these mounds near the edge.  We looked over the edge and saw we were on a mountain looking down at the fantastic views.  The other person sat down tried to get comfortable and was putting her hand down to the grass.  I saw she was going to put her hand in some sheep poop and opened my mouth to say but I was too late.  She told me off for not telling her, I said it happened too fast.  Another person from my school days who didn't go to college, a farmers son, came over, he was a big kid back then and so he seemed to morph backwards and forwards between a human and big white bear.  He said he had run out of money to study, I said I wasn't surprised if you spent a lot of time in the student union.  He said his year long probation had finished and he could return to work and he would leave.  The dream ended.

Dream Sign:  Another University dream - anytime I am in Uni that is wrong and so hopefully I will be able to realise this and use it as a way to realise I am dreaming.

----------


## Namaste

Friday morning Recall - two dreams (not as vivid as the last few)

I was a journalist and I was with many other journalists at a very large supermarket.  I was there to watch the resignation speech of Ex Liberal Democrat Leader Charles Kennedy.  I was going to write an article about it.  The speech finished and he said that he had been clearing out his office and there was a table of stuff that people could take away free because he didn't want it.  I went to the table.  It was a very big table full of cakes.  There were only three kinds although they all looked different.  Cup Cakes, Cinammon Cakes and DILD Cakes!!!!!   ::o:  ( I didn't pick up on the DILD cakes unfortunately   :Mad:  and I chose a cup cake, it was small, covered in white icing with nice decoration on the top though!  I wonder what would have happened if I had chosen the DILD cake   ::idea::  Maybe I would have had a DILD!  Well at least it is showing that my mind is throwing out clues for me!   ::-P:  )  After that I walked around the supermarket shopping, I put down my cupcake somewhere and shopped more then I realised I had lost my cupcake  :Sad:  Phoebe Buffet from Friends rushed over with a trolley and we zoomed around the isles looking for the cake, but couldn't find it.  Dream Ends...........

I was back at our old house in the countryside.  I had heard that there was going to be a vintage vehicle fair(rally) in the fields around our house.   I was looking out towards a muddy track that ran by the side of the house and my GrandDad (possible dream sign!) drove past in a vintage blue hard topped Hummer like vehicle with others inside.   The vehicle was followed by a convoy of others.  My wife and I had to go out to lend someone some pepper and we walked down the little road through the fields to the main road, it was starting to get dark. We got to the gate and saw many vehicles queued on the road waiting to get into the fields for the fair/rally.  We saw a big lorry try to get in but it couldn't so it drove away, then a bus reversed in and the back came open and a full load of passengers streamed up the road.  My viewed switched to a camera above the scene in like a heat seeking mode / inverted colour mode.  My wife left to take the pepper to the person who wanted it.  I waited in a hallway with a steep staircase that lead to the room at the top with a light on inside.  I went up the stairs and looked into the room there was two beds.  One one bed was my uncle but he looked like Kevin Kline with a very big mustache.  On the other was Phoebe Buffet (from Friends) dressed as a French Maid but I thought it was a Waitress outfit.  She was pretty suggestive!  I made my exit, it was scary!  Phoebe is so annoying!  I went down the stairs.  My wife came in and wanted to go up the stairs but I didn't want her to see what was going on upstairs so I tried to distract her.  She heard Phoebe's loud voice and rushed out of the door.  I didn't realise she was upset at first but I called her on her cell and we tried to work it out on the phone as I ran around in the dark looking for her.  When we resolved the problem she appeared in front of me and we hugged.  Dream ends................

----------


## Namaste

Friday Night Recall - Quite a big recall in three parts not very detailed or Vivid

At a very big hotel, very luxurious.  The elevator in the hotel not working and I needed to take two people out of the building (man and woman over 50) I took the role of exercise coach and ran behind them down 20 flights of steps shouting at them to keep going.  The guy was soaked in sweat at the bottom of the stairs.  We went to the lobby the man was meant to be going on a date he abandoned his plans, the woman did too.

I was going towards a very big school - it was an all glass building (been there before in another dream) - educational stuff - dream sign!  I was riding a push scooter (possible dream sign - as it has appeared before - 2nd occurence)  I was looking for someone.  Lots of kids in uniform going to school.  Many late and rushing and making bad comments about me riding a scooter.  Saw my old plastic childrens bike on it's side in the playground among boxes of plants. It was a concrete tiled playground.

The dream had apparently been a battle between good and evil, the good characters met, myself, the man & woman from earlier and a priest.  We find out we have been tricked in a plan involving the pope and the vatican (maybe a Dan Brown reference!)

-- end --

Saturday Night Recall - Only one recollection

We were at our wedding reception dinner only it was a totally different hotel and dining area.  The room was a very long thin room shaped like two L's joined together with one L inverted.  It was very cramped.  The design of the carpet was old-fashioned.   The hotel staff put up a screen that blocked our view of half of the guests and so we asked them to take it away, we closed the window to that was just behind and above the table.  I was walking near the entrance to the hotel and went into the door of the kitchen.  There were about 30 women around a huge table all holding glass bowls, they were passing items around the circle from bowl to bowl as they made the meal!  We looked over the back of the seats which had now changed to a fixed quarter of a circle seat with a wooden back.  We saw my wife's very young cousin walked along next to one of my uncles.  She didn't like her doll and threw it down.  I lifted her over the back of the seat and she sat with us.

Upstairs in the hotel was our dog (looked like a black and white sheep dog - but we don't have a dog)  There was something about if the dog ate a pill it would take on the properties of an alien dog.  It ate it and looked like a big grey wolf, but with legs about three times longer than usual (very wobbly!)  It had huge crazy eyes.  It was fast and could jump high.  There was a competition between it and another alien dog.  -- end --

Sunday Night Recall - Many dreams only a tiny snippet of each one - felt like the descriptions were the ends of the dreams.  Woke up and went back to sleep quite a few times - didn't seem to join old dreams.

Was in the old house in the country.  I was trying to store some water in the roof above the stairs in a wooden container that was missing a side (so there was no way it could hold it)  I was putting the water in and it was holding it at first even though the side of the box was missing the water just keep filling up.  When it got near the top of the box, almost full, all the water drained out of the box all over me and the carpet and stairs.  I kept trying to fill it over and over with the same results (it is amazing what you will believe in a dream) My parents told me to stop because there was too much water around, they were worried the floor would collapse.  I put down loads of newspaper to soak up the water and tried one more time.  -- end --

The next dream ended with me giving a presentation - the content of the presentation seemed to be in Japanese with Kanji and cute anime characters. I think it was a presentation about a portable handheld gaming device. -- end --

My wife, myself, my wife's very young cousin (and some others) where at my old school field (where the children used to play games in their break time).  We are in the corner of the field, the little cousin has found a little cave under a large rock and a hedge and wanted to go inside.  She went inside and found something. -- end --

Myself and other person (hazy) were running through a hospital but through inter-connecting offices inside a hospital (so no long corridors)  We were being chased but not sure by who.  The offices seemed to go on and on, in an L - shaped way.  We got to a final room there was a doctor inside (like a mad doctor) we got past him and out into one of the big long corridors.  We locked the door and kept the key -- end --

No really big Vivid dreams over the weekend - Very little recall.

----------


## Namaste

Monday recall - had a series of short recalls since Saturday

I was shopping in a very big supermarket with someone (I think my wife).  I remember that there was a few problems we encountered around the store but don't remember the details (had watched Airline USA in the evening and saw all the confrontations).  We went to the supermarket cafe and ordered chicken and fries.  The man serving was in a white apron and very big, towering over us.  He was mostly bald with a goatee beard.  He looked a little stupid and was incredibly slow to serve the meals onto the plates.  We arrived at the cash desk to pay and I found I only had taken the chicken! so I rushed back to get the plates that had the fries and peas on them!  The two women at the cash desk didn't look impressed.

Going to a garden centre with my work colleagues, my boss, senior and someone else.  My senior bought a room freshner which was shaped like a short round vase.  We were standing outside a cinema in a queue talking about unemployment in countryside areas.  I said where I used to live was a poor area but they had an 'Oxford Shop' (selling oxford university merchandise).  We were all travelling back in the bosses car, three people in the back, it was crowded.  My senior broke the room freshner.  It was cracked - she apologised to the boss.  I said at least the car will smell nice.  Kept getting a 3d isometric map of the trip as we were driving, saw the house we were going to as a 3d model and in front of it a 3d petrol tank for storing alot of fuel.  Dream ended with me flying down and landing on top of the large petrol tank.

----------


## Namaste

WILD Experience

When I woke up first in the night I was out of bed for about 5 minutes.  I felt quite sleepy.  I got back into bed and though maybe I should try to do a WILD.  As soon as I though about doing it my body felt as if it had disappeared, all relaxed, and I started to get wierd sensations, not vibrations, like waves passing through my body.  I started to hear some unusual sounds only twice.  The sounds disappeared and the sensations eventually disappeared.  While the sensations where there I was doing the 1..2.. I am dreaming stuff.  Everything seemed to have stopped so I opened my eyes.  I reality checked on the bedside clock but it was working as usual.  Nothing seemed any different so I hadn't become Lucid.  Still it was an interesting experience.  Of course trying to WILD before even having a proper Lucid Dream may be a bit premature.

Tuesday Recall

Myself and my wife were on honeymoon.  We had decided to go to Russia.  We had rented a car, an old yellow citroen (strange looking car), and were driving to were we wanted to go (didn't recall a place name).  It was countryside, the road only really able to support one car (very thin), with stones along the side of it.  The road seemed to be getting steeper, like we were climbing up.  We realised we were very lost.  My wife wanted to see the snow and so it started snowing.  But not normal snowflakes, they were glistening white bubbles, when it laid on the ground it looked like white frogspawn, a suddsey - foamy appearance.  The sun was still high and bright.  We saw a big black Oxon in one of the snowy fields.  We kept driving up higher, through small villages, many with cobbled streets.  The people seemed unfriendly so we didn't want to stop.  We finally got to a big courtyard and stopped.  There was a tin shack shop which looked like it sold sweets and cakes. We went inside to ask for help.  The woman owner was very nice she gave us food and invited us to dinner.  We were in a big mansion for the meal, it was a very big old room with high ceiling and stone floor.  The seats where like church pews all joined together with a high back.  My uncle and three cousins were also at the meal! The woman invited us to stay the night and in the morning drove us in her car where we wanted to go.  The woman was older than us but seemed very youthful, tall and elegant with a long flowing dress.  Didn't seem like she should work in a tin shack shop.

-- end --

I found myself in a big pub/restuarant I didn't remember how I got there.  There was lots of people there.  I was sitting on a curving seat next to other people.  I was watching what was happening around me.  I saw a big fat man with a mustache.  I found out it was my birthday party but there didn't seem to be a lot of celebrating or even acknowledging me.  Someone from work was leaving and asked if I wanted a lift home.  I said yes.  I went out into the car park and he was driving away in a white car.  I ran after the car but gave up when I realised I couldn't catch it. I looked across the car park I saw my boss who offered me a lift.  I got into the car and got comfortable then I realised I had come in my car so I got out.  

 -- end --

Another tiny recall where I was getting ready for my wedding on the night before the wedding.  I was dressed in a suit.  I was standing near a bathroom.  Then I was in a massive Internet cafe in the hotel, it was dark, one computer on, I was using the Internet, the machine and myself seemed to be illuminated by a single light from above. -- end --

----------


## Namaste

Wednesday - Nothing - Too tired only 4 hours sleep

Thursday - An unusual night

A large building complex, like a hospital but it wasn't.  Like a retirement home or a retreat - a place to rejuvenate.  I was watching the nurse that used to come most often to help my Mum each morning (she died of cancer a few months ago) The nurse unlocked a door and went into a building.  She went to a room where my Mum was.  Then I was there and the nurse wasn't.  Eventhough the nurse had been I knew my Mum was dead.  She was lying on her back looking quite peaceful.  I thought I saw her move which was strange then she turned onto her back facing away from me.  She had two marks on the back of her neck - i think abit like the Matrix - like she is disconnected from the Matrix.  I tried to jam open the door with a wedge as I am doing that she turns back towards me - opens her eyes, we start to communicate without talking - in our minds.  There are lots of questions and answers (no recall) apart from she said, I don't like it here.  I said where are you? she said in a garden at the womens institute.  I woke Up.  I thought that she would like being in a garden.  It was upsetting dream.  I went to bathroom.  The last scene very clear in my mind felt like still emotional connection to dream.  I started seeing letters in my head WBTB and my mind starting saying great time to try WBTB technique.  I didn't want to go back into that scene though too upsetting even though Mum was distressed and I wanted to help. I got an extra bit of recall Mum and someone else in an elevator with me walking towards the elevator.  I thought I would try that as the scene for WBTB.  I lay down and was very sleepy, imagined the scene.  I felt the all over body feeing like a buzz or mild vibration, it increased and then decreased.  I reality checked a clock I made up in my head it said I was dreaming as the numbers changing all over the place.  I reality checked the clock on the side in reality and it said I wasn't dreaming, it was normal.  I tried to move my arms and legs I could move them but they felt extremely heavy (possibly got close to sleep paralysis!)  So an interesting experience with WBTB.  

I think that it is only a matter of time before I have a DILD if I keep up recall and reality checks.  WILD and WBTB I seem to be getting close but not there yet.

----------


## Namaste

Quite Low Recall over the weekend - especially tired

Friday
I was a Oliver Hardy character and there was another character like Stan Laurel that I was trying to best.  We were competing against each other.  The competitions are very sketchy in my mind but I have a vague recollection of driving cars up walls!  We both came out of a hotel that I had been in recently and there was a very large hamster cage where people were meant to put money into a slot in the front as a donation to the poor.  My character said that he was going to make a big donation of about 40 pence to best the other character.  He saw some money on the ground about 10p in copper coins and picked them up and said he would donate them as well.  But when he went up to push the money into the cage he only put in the coins he found!

An appearance of the cast of Fresh Prince of Bel Air, all aged quite dramatically.  They were all at the antartic wearing warm coatsm bobble hats and scarves - singing!

-- end --

Saturday

My wife and I were asked to participate in a Tree Planting competition.  We went down to the bottom of a field (suspiciously like my old school field).  There was a tutor there who would host the  competition and a tractor/digger machine (I think it was yellow!)  There were four contestants myself, my wife and two people from work.  We all had a big cardboard box in front of us full of soil and a shovel/spade each for digging.  For some reason we had to plant the tree in the box!  We were told we would be timed and that we could dig down at least 1 metre (which would have gone through the base of the box!) the trees looked like shrubs (or garden flowers!)  The host of the show left!  We started digging, it was surprisingly hard to dig the soil out of the box.  I was particularly slow.  While we were digging there was a TV set on showing a video about tree planting, my wife had a remote control that she used to change the channel, I said don't do that because the host might be angry when they return so she changed it back.  The competition ended.  My wife and I could see the bottoms of our boxes as the soil had been cleared, the work peoples boxes were about half full.  They won!  I though we were closer especially as they had said one metre down  :Sad:  

I drove my car into a carpark near the beach.  There was an old quite small building that was closed down and the car park was in a U shape around the front of it.  There were quite a few cars, hard to park.  I knew I wanted to go to swim in the sea.  I made my way toward the beach.  I saw a massive cliff face on the left of me and it curved around along the coast line - the scenery was beautiful.  I realised I was holding a soapy washcloth in my hand and that I was going to the sea for a bath!!!  There were a lot of people down on the beach and in the water.  As I got closer a life guard/official got everyone out of the water and closed down the beach.  I was disappointed.  (It wasn't a sandy yellow beach - it was a grey stone pebble, dirty soil - british beach).  

-- end --

Sunday

Was up in a space station orbiting the earth.  Wierd looking station like four doughnut shapes orbiting a cylindrical mid section.  Trapped on the space station trying to get off before got killed.  Sort of a classic being chased dream.  There were robitic hands like spiders running around.  There was also a room full of crazed robotic dolls.  I also saw the creator of the space station in a circular room with see-through walls.

-- end --

----------


## Namaste

Monday - No Recall At All (That is Unusual Now!  So that is Good - I can usually recall something for each night - sometimes better than others)

Tuesday

I was going to the centre of a big town/city.  I wanted to get something from the centre but I didn't know what it was.  I was wearing a very big coat.  The kind of coat you might wear to the Antarctic.  It was huge and brown, fur inside and fur at wrists and collar.  I was also wearing a thick furry brown hat, with the flaps that come down over the ears!!!

I knew that I was wanted by the Police so I had to be careful as I walked down the streets.  I got on a street that looked suspiciously like the old street of a small town where I used to live.  I saw that there was a police blockade.  I walked straight up to it thinking I would be stopped but I walked straight through.

I got to the centre but knew I couldn't find what I wanted to find as I didn't know what it was.  I started to walk back to were my car was so I could leave the town.  I was being cautious still because of the Police.  I ducked into a book shop to hide.  I picked up a book and held it in front of my face.  On the front cover of the book was two eyes (a picture of a face).  It was a woman's eyes.  The book was called 'The Oneironaut' and was written by Michaela Laberge - How did I miss that one!!!    :Mad:   LOL  :Sad:   Another clue that I was dreaming that I didn't pick up on like the DILD Cakes! 

I got back to the car and drove away and saw a co-worker drive past in their car.

-- END --

----------


## Namaste

Wednesday

Was being chased (don't know by who)  I was walking quickly down a street that seemed to have similarities to the frontage of a shopping complex close to our house. I wanted to hide somewhere, I chose a building on the corner, like a shop with clear glass windows (no markings).  It was locked but I managed to get inside some how.  The room inside looked empty, it wasn't light but not terribly dark, couldn't see the back of the room.  It was a long thin rectangular room.  I hid and looked out of the window to see if I could see what/who was chasing me.  I turned around and looked at the room.  There were three thick blankets next to each other on the floor in the middle of the room.  The blankets started to raise up tall forming into the shape of ghosts.  The blankets were thrown off and underneath where three Afrodities (Hot Black Women).  They were wearing party dresses/evening gowns.  I found out that the building was a hair dressing shop.  I stayed in the shop causing a nuisance by being around as customers came to get their hair cut.
There were two rooms in the building, the front room for the hairdressing and a small room at the back that contained a bath and a chair.  I went to the back room.  The fourth hairdressing staff member (another Afrodity) was taking a bubble bath.  I sat on the chair and watched, the big white bubbles did a good job of the 'censorship'.

I was back in the main room looking out of the window.  A repairman was outside wearing a grey coverall uniform.  He was on the pavement doing something.  I walked outside with two small cups of water .  I put them down on the pavement quite close to the guy.  He moved closer and reached out for the cups.  I said No, No and shooed him away with my hands.  My brother was next to me he said, "Look what you have done now, he thinks you brought them for him".  I heard a loud screaming sound of something being launched.  I looked up into the sky something was flying up into the air like a missile from a shoulder held rocket laucher.  I zoomed in on the object, it was a black cylinder with small helicopter rotor blades on the top.  I looked at my brother he was holiding the lauch device it was small.  He said that the device used water to work.  The helicopter cylinder came back down towards us slowly.

-- END --

----------


## Namaste

Friday

My wife and I were contestants on Celebrity Big Brother.  It was the last day of the incarceration in the house, the contestants had forgotten the cameras were there alot and were worried that what they had done might have been seen by the viewers.  I rembered that myslef, another man and David Hasselhoff had been in a 'Who's More Gay' competition, posing in silly poses, David Hasselhoff had won.  One guy was worried.  Himself, his girlfriend and her mother were on the show too.  He had kissed his girlfriends mother on the show when she wasn't in a room and he was worried she would see the TV coverage and find out.

I was in the gift shop buying an oval wooden box with a heart engraved on the top for my wife.  The man came in looking frantic and worried searching for a gift.  I let him have mine.  I went back to look for another and was disappointed that was the last one.

My wife and I walked around the houses rather large Japanese Garden with different levels and a pagoda.  We came back to the house to watch the final show with the rest of the house mates.  As it played the guy was trying to distract everyone so his girlfriend wouldn't see the show.  He was succeeding, the TV even went off at one point.

In Grandparents House (got to be dream sign!) had a small torn edged piece of paper with a 'secret' written on it.  Suddenly a panic about the house, people running around, some bad people coming looking for secrets.  I rushed up stairs, looking into side rooms, people swallowing pieces of paper.  As I ran I scrubbed out secret with a pen and rolled up the paper into a ball.  I got to the top floor and threw it through an open window into another window of a house opposite.  The house had many more floors that it has. Then rushing through a DIY store. It was absolutely huge, following another guy.  Looking for the bathroom.  Kept walking and walking and walking.

-- ENDS --

2nd Dream - very little recall (woke at 4pm)

Remembered being in office at work.  There were a lot of people in the office all chatting.  The finance woman came into the office.  She was wearing a woolen cardigan, with just one button left at the bottom, it looked loose.  I pulled at the cardigan and the button came off.  She complained loudly about it.   

I woke up - I still had the image clear in my mind so I tried to WBTB - some body sensations and flashes behind eyes but must have falled asleep again.


Saturday

-- Could tell that I had been dreaming, little flickers of images but no recall that would solidify enough for me to remember.


Sunday

My family won a competition, the prize was to live in a house in the countryside.  We moved to the house as we now owned it.  It was my Grandparents house (possible dream sign).  It isn't really in the countryside but a town in the countryside.  I was upstairs in my new room (my grandparents back room) I was a teenager again.  There were many children playing outside in the yard.  The window overlooks a school but the kids are playing in the house;s back yard behind the house, not the school yard.  There are two younger kids in the room with me.  One was wearing glasses.  They had opened the window slightly and both had magnifying glasses.  They were burning ants that were crawling through the open window.  I saw that there could be a big problem as a thick black line of ants was running up the outside of the wall and hundreds were streaming through the window.  I felt that the room would soon be overwhelmed.

My family won another competition to stay in a penthouse suite of a big city hotel in America.  There were only 6 of us going but it seemed cramped in the private jet with us and all the lugguage (there was tons of lugguage).  We arrived in New York and were on the sidewalk with all the luggauge.  There wasn't enough space in the transport for me and all the luggauge so I was to travel with a man who was coming to help us carry the lugguage to the hotel room.  The man looked like Jesus but wearing coveralls.  I wasn't allowed to travel in the front of the van so I had to go in the back. The back was 3/4 full of medium sized, broken, sharp pieces of solid looking wood (Cross?)  It was an uncomfortable trip to the hotel.  

When I got there I saw one of the penthouse rooms.  It looked like a small boardroom - the kind of meeting room Ally McBeal used to use.  There wasn't enough people to help unpack so I had to go to the university to collect my brother.  I waited in the foyer.  It looked familiar but couldn't place it.  He came down a square spiralling staircase.  We went to the hotel.  When we got there there was a wedding in progress in the penthouse.  I could see the bride in her wedding dress from the back but not her face.  My uncle's family was there so I assumed it was a relatives wedding.  I sat down and waited for the wedding party to finish.  The penthouse had altered to our old house in the countryside I was waiting until I could be free to go and play out in the fields.

-- ENDS --

----------


## Namaste

Monday - kept waking up and setting my alarm for another 15 minutes not wanting to get up.  This is a small recall from the last 10-15 minute nap. Nothing else recalled (monday)

Everyone was in our office at work at their computers.  I was sitting at my old desk.  The big boss came in with an entourage of guests.  It was like a doctor taking medical students on ward rounds.  She was telling the guests what our department does.  The big boss and a few guests gathered behind my senior and the rest behind me.  It was un-nerving having all the guests looking at my screen.  I switched into coding mode on the program so they wouldn't be able to understand anything.  The man behind me said 'It is great you have all these computer wizards to get stuff done'.  The big boss agreed.  As the guests were leaving I turned to the man who had spoken and said "I like my job but the wages are low".  He said something like 'Never mind' and smiled a wry smile.  He was the last guest going out of the door, as it was closing I said, "I like my job". I remember my stomach was showing and I thought that wasn't appropriate.

-- ENDS --

----------


## Namaste

Tuesday - Woke up - tried to stay awake - Tried to MILD - Fell asleep!

My wife was on holiday in her home country, we were sending sms messages constantly to stay in touch.  It was late afternoon, I sent a message to say that I would like to go to the local shop to buy a snack.  She didn't like that idea so I decided not to go.  My brother said that I should take out the rubbish bags.  I opened the door and stepped into a dark, dank, slimy alleyway.  I picked up the bags and walked towards the light at the end of the alley.  When I got outside I realised that we must be living above a shop as the building was a shop on one of the main shopping streets in the local town.  The shop was dark and closed.  I put the three black rubbish bags down in front of the shop and moved away.  As soon as I moved away people walking past came up to the bags opened them and started to take things out and walk away with them.  One medium sized woman with short sandy blonde hair and glasses stopped by the bags picked something out and started to eat it.  I couldn't see what it was but I imagined it wouldn't be too pleasant.

Everyone was in the office and we were called to the office of the big boss.  The big bosses office was pretty big, no windows, it had a basic pale blue carpet.  It didn't look personalised.  It had an empty desk and looked like a store room as there was odd bits of furniture and equipment dotted around the edges of the room.  My immediate boss, the HR manager, my senior, myself and the other office staff sat cross legged on the carpet in a straight line in order of rank, in the corner.  The IT guy was standing in the room with his usual round chubby face, impassive as usual apart from when breaking out into chuckles.  The big boss and two bigwigs (didn't know them) were standing behind the empty desk.  The big boss told us that there was something we couldn't do (I don't recall what that was).  

One of the guys from the office who is ususally impeccably neat was wearing one earring and his hair was a little shocked.  The earring looked like a deformed piece of popcorn.  I said that I could fix the earring.  I touched it and it moved to a better angle and turned into a silver dragon (although it looked more like a porcupine!) I touched his other ear and an identical earring appeared.  I started to work on his face, my hands moving around.  When I had finished he looked very wierd, like a cross between a cat, the Hunny Monster and a bee!  I had used silver tinsle (Xmas tree decoration) around his mouth under his nose around his eyes, on top of his head and under his chin.  He had pointed ears and one of those childrens hair bands with the bee like springy feelers coming out of the top.  I showed him his new look and he wasn't impressed.

I finally ended up standing outside my old infant school, looking at the garage in which the headteacher would park their car.  I wondered if the garage was still being used or not as the roof looked unstable even back then.

-- ENDS --

----------


## Namaste

Wednesday Recall - Went to sleep late - very tired.  Had an ok recall but there was alot more that I couldn't remember.  

I was on an Alien World, however it looked alot like the Earth and everyday life.  I was lost on this planet and I was looking for a way home (Quantum Leap!) I was travelling with a female DC she seemed familiar but I couldn't think who she was.   She had pointed ears like an Elf.  She did have long hair but it wasn't dark(so not Arwen!)  We were travelling to the next place she was taking me too.  I was hoping I would be able to find some clues how to return home there.  We were flying down a road/highway in the style of Futurama (but without the pipe!)  The road was wide, the view good, nice and bright.  We could do some manoerves while flying, we were going pretty fast.  We stopped at what I thought was some kind of Terminal (like an airport).  We stopped in the same way as Futurama, flying and then just into walking like we have flipped to a standing position.  

There were a lot of people in the Terminal, the road had been quite quiet.  People milling around everywhere.  We went through what looked like a customs area and up and down some elevators.  We came out into a huge cafe with an open side, columns and a natural roof.  The sea was on the left, the waves breaking onto the beach.  We were walking through the cafe weaving around the hundreds of tables.  I felt a hand in my pocket.  The DC had stolen my wallet and had take out my credit card.  I snatched it back.  I was upset with the DC, I felt that the credit card was my way off the Alien Planet.  I said to the DC she was only hurting her self as well by that action (although I don't see how it would have).

I put the card back in the wallet and held it as we walked to protect it.  After awhile I put it back in my pocket but kept my hand on it just in case, not trusting the DC.  We were in a room that was semi dark and had big pipes running above us, the room was quite small.  I was with the DC on a desk at the front of the room.  It seemed to be a council of elders to resolve the attempted theft issue.  The DC said she wouldn't try to steal my card again if I bought her beauty treatments.  All the Elders, who were a group of old women, who looked like they were wearing sacks, chanted that I should get her the beauty treatments.  It was annoying she was getting rewarded for the attempted theft but it appeared to resolve the issue.

We started off travelling again.  This time were were flying a space craft along the road/highway.  We were in a glass bubble on the top of the craft, it was like riding a stage coach (in an old western).  The sky was dark, it felt ominious outside.  The craft speeded up and it started to feel like the Playstation game Wipeout.  Other craft flying along dropping mines and explosives we had to avoid.  There were some big armoured craft flying along that seemed to be alive like animals.  The road seemed to become more dangerous.  The DC put our craft into Fast Forward, so we went along really quick and ahead of everything else but for some reason when we were safe she hit rewind and we were flying backwards again and approaching a large amount of explosives.  We managed to stop and continue and flew off the road towards a dark, evil looking mansion.

-- ENDS -- Shame recall ended here because I knew there was more in the mansion and it had been interesting but I couldn't recall it even though I tried hard.

Thursday Recall - very poor

I was travelling and I wanted to go somewhere which involved going to the airport.
I somehow got a lift in the car of quite an old man (maybe 50 - 60) he had grey hair
with parts going white.  He also had a large grey/white mustache.  His wife was quite posh, impeccably dressed, with a head scarf.  They had a son with them.  The man was a chain smoker, he smoked the entire dream time.  The woman smoked too but not as much.  I didn't notice if their son smoked or not.  We were travelling along in the car and we stopped at the beach (but don't remember much about that).  I remember the man sitting on a bench and coughing and coughing like he was going to loose a lung or two!  I found out that he was the next president of the United States!  We got to the airport and we were sitting in a departure lounge.  It was like a corridor with seats on opposite sides and a gate at the top.  The man, his wife and son were sitting opposite me.  Next to me sat an Asian couple both holding newspapers.  I was worried I might be in the wrong place for the flight I wanted.

-- ENDS -- There was so much more but couldn't get any recall of it, just little flickers that didn't turn into solid images to remember.

----------


## Namaste

Friday - No recall - But it was interesting when I woke up as I couldn't move my arms or legs.  My arms came back pretty quick but it was 2 or 3 seconds before my legs had some control back and then it was like moving them through sticky treacle.  I thought it might be good to try WILD but I didn't get any further than any of my other attempts.  I must have woken up into sleep paralysis!

Saturday

We were at the hospital my wife said that she needed an operation (I couldn't recall what for).  I thought that it was un-neccesary surgery so I was not keen on it.  We were sitting in the hospital foyer reading what would be done, two columns of procedures, it sounded horrific.  She decided to do it anyway, she must have really wanted the outcome of the operation.

After the hospital appointment, I went back to the office.  I walked in and saw that a casual worker that sometimes works at the office was sitting at my desk (my old desk!)
I went over to him and said "Hello".  I asked if he had had a good week, he said he had had a bad week.  I went over to the desk in the corner to use the computer there as there is a worker who always arrives late so I knew the computer would be free for awhile.

As I was sitting at the desk the Ultra Big Boss walked in and another man who was either his clone or his twin brother.  They mistook me for the person who usually sits at this desk and started to ask me to do a project.  I could hardly hear what they were saying so I kept leaning forward and forward and forward. The project was some kind of diagram where a line curving up to the right with an arrow on the end had to be intersected by another line with an arrow on the end (Exciting Stuff!). They wrote some useless notes on a scrap of paper.  Then decided to leave.  Before they could leave everyone from the building had to go outside and we all had a TEAM photograph together.  Everyone stood in a line, there was some confusion about where I should stand but I was eventally next to the Ultra Big Boss, we were standing so close we were eventually holding hands.  The photographer asked for another picture with two lines of staff rather than one I had to stand on the back row.  The ultra big boss asked me to let go of his hand I tried to let go but I couldn't I eventually got my hand away but he looked upset and annoyed.  It was a very nice summer day, a great day for a photograph.

I went back into the office.  The casual worker said that he was going for a walk.  He put on his huge winter coat and left.  I was jealous he was getting to go for a walk.  The late worker came back in and I said there was a project for him.  I tried to find the scrap of paper with the notes on I couldn't find it.  I looked everywhere and eventually found it.  I went back to my desk.  I looked in the desk drawers and they were jammed full of cakes and biscuits.  My desk was covered in confectionery too.  I thought the casual worker must have put them there (most likely because I just started my diet LOL!)  

Thinking about the food reminded me that my Dad had made an order of some meat.  He had ordered it from a country in the Far East and I was supposed to go there to collect it.  My wife and I appeared in the other country but where we were standing looked like in a street of a damp, dingy British Council Housing Estate.  We walked through the estate to a big shed.  A man greeted us and said he wold help us to carry the meat back to our house.  He started off in front of us carrying a huge piece of raw meat slung over his shoulder!  I had a big piece too it was slippery and hard to hold. My wife was also having trouble with her piece.  We walked awhile.  

I looked behind me but my wife wasn't there.  I was worried that she had been left behind as I thought it might be a dangerous area.  I rushed back along the route and saw her walking up the road with a group of chinese women, they were all laughing and talking together.  I had my piece of meat in a cardboard box balanced on my head, steadying it with my hand.  I introduced myself and excused myself and my wife.  We walked around a few corners.  My wife said the women hadn't been nice and she was upset.  We kept walking until we were on a straight road (which is an actual road running through a housing estate in my grandparents town).  She started crying and ran off.  I turned to my wife at my side and said we better catch up with her.  My wife and I ran after my wife!  My wife was having difficultly with the pace.  I said, "We better not let her out of our sight".  She speeded up and went around a corner.  We got around the corner but we couldn't see her.  We stopped and looked around.

-- ENDS --

Sunday

Us and our neighbours were living in a big apartment block.  There was a big car park outside the apartments.  The carpark had steep green banks with small trees planted at 
intervals along the banks (looks like a pub carpark I know).  Myself and a woman from work where checking the trees.  Some were ok but some looked unwell and diseased.  The woman tried to pull the unwell trees out of the ground.  She succeeded in getting one small one out by it's roots but not the others.  Another person from work pulled up in their car and said the trees could be helped by watering them  :smiley: 

My wife and I decided to go shopping in the city.  We went to a very big shopping centre.  We were looking around and I noticed an old looking bookshop, out of place, among the other shops.  We went inside and it sold very modern products, books, DVD's and games.  I looked at a few books and even bought one.   I saw an alcove at the back of the shop that seemed to have an opening secluded around a corner.  We went over and there was a tunnel and some steps going down.  

We went through the tunnel and started going down the steps.  There was a massive room under the book shop (and shopping centre) that looked like a massive cathedral in size.  We climbed down a lot of steps and eventually reached the bottom.  It turned into an episode of 'Time Team' an archeological show.  The presenter was telling how the show was investigating what the shopping centre was build on top of.  We turn back towards the stairs and saw a big mound of earth.  The long haired aging archeologist was brushing away with a brush and suddenly he went wow!  All the soil seemed to have cleared and he was talking about a significant find.  

The soil had been cleared away and revealed what looked like a Mayan Temple or an Eygptian Pyramid.  The archeologist called it a terraced alter.  Each of the terraces or steps was twice as high as the architect with frescos in an Eygpto-Roman style carved into the stone, pictures of people and scenerary.  It was breath-taking and massive.  You could feel the history or the spirtual energy of the place.  After awhile we climbed back up the steps to the bookshop.

The book shop had changed into a classy upscale restuarant that was full of people in evening dress.  There seemed to be a party going on, perhaps celebrating the archeological find.  There were people sitting and eating, music, a few celebrities wandering past.  We went to one corner of the restaurant.  There was a TV celebrity there called Tommy Walsh (from Ground Force), he was sitting down surrounded by a group of people.  He didn't seem pleased.  One person was reading him a list of bad things viewers of the show had to say about him.  He was complaining loudly about some kind of altercation at the restaurant.  A guy that looked like Mafia said in his sing song mafia voice, "You should have seen the management".  Tommy said, "The management isn't in"  The mafia guy said (like in God Father), "The management is always in!".   Tommy's arch enemy a haggard faced man in an overcoat stepped out to calm the situation singing a love song.  After a few minutes Tommy started laughing loudly at the man and he got angry as he was trying to help Tommy.  The argument changed into the usual love / hate relationship as usual.   We got tired of watching so we left through the back door of the restaurant.

Outside the door was some covered streets (about three).  They were full of queues of people leaving the restaurant, the streets were heaving.  We joined one of the queues down a street.  We saw a large tall glass window in the side of a building.  We looked inside and saw a long desk with many receptionists with headsets behind it answering calls. An old school friend said that he would go inside and get through the building to an empty street to beat the queues (he could talk himself in and out of anything) We followed and we got past the desk and were walking through the buildings corridors.  

We got to a big room, empty apart from a huge projection screen and q U shaped seating arrangement with people sitting on about 3/4 of the seats.  We saw a door but didn't want to disturb the presentation that a man was giving.  We sat down.  My wife was telling me that her grandfather and her other little cousin would be visiting us in 6 months.  The presentation on the screen was a Virtual 3D City which looked great, the presenter was exploring the city selecting areas and accessing learning activities.  The one he selected was a quiz on a grey screen - dry and boring.  My wife got bored and asked me if we could leave. Everyone was interacting with the presentation using handheld devices.  I picked up mine, quickly completed the quiz and started to move around the city.  I planted some explosives around and pressed the trigger.  The city started to explode (extremely VIVID) tops of sky scapers were being ripped off by the explosions, bricks and glass flying as clouds through the air, whole buildings were detonating and vapourising.  The sound was amazing.  (If I had been LUCID I would have believed I was actually there).

-- ENDS --

Monday

Absolutely Nothing - Bed too late - Must have been too tired -_- ZZZZZzzzzz

Tuesday

Absolutely Nothing again, bed too late!  I have got used to recalls once every other day or every day and so not having recall two days in a row feels strange!!!

----------


## Namaste

Wednesday - Phew!  Broke through the 2 day recall dry spell with a little recall.  I think that Saturday and especially Sunday's recall was so big that i needed a break for two days!!!!!

I was driving a motorbike around some countryside lanes.  The roads seemed familiar. I think I dreamt of these roads in another dream before.  

I found myself walking into the kitchen (which looked completely different) there was a long rectangular table up against the wall in the middle of the room (sticking out into the room).  A notice board on the wall at the head of the table.  I had a drink of juice from a jug on the table.  My Mum came into the room wearing her dressing gown.  She looked ill and very tired.  We talked (I don't recall much of it)  She asked me, "Am I going to be ok, will I make it?".  I paused for a second, doubt surfacing, and I said, "Of course you will, you aren't getting any worse".  A Radio DJ walked into the room, I knew he was a DJ because he picked up some sound equipment from the corner.  He said, "A lot of illness is in the mind!".  I said, "I agree with him".  I asked his name.  He said his name was 'my middle name'.  I said, "Yes I agree with 'my middle name''.

I was back on the motorbike and driving through a city.  I bus speeded past me in a rush almost colliding with me.  The bus looked very full but it stopped to pick up passengers and I speeded up and past it again.  I stopped further up the road where the road turned in an L Shape.  The building was an L Shape, a very large office block looking construction.  I parked the bike and got off.  I had taken off the helmet.  The bus approached the building very fast.  There was the sound of a massive collision.  I ran over.  The bus had smashed through the automatic doors at the front of the building. It was jammed in the front of the building, it's windows shattered.  It was empty.  I went into the building there was lots of people inside.  (Recall gets sketchy)  In this building it was my wedding, a registry office wedding (not a church),  It turned out I was a prince and some kids where getting on a stage to put on a show to celebrate the wedding.

-- ENDS --

----------


## Namaste

Thursday - very small recall but I felt that there was a lot more there I couldn't get too.

I was watching a movie or TV show in bed with my wife.  The show ended and we went to sleep.  As I fell asleep I felt my skin changing through a different variety of colours.  We woke up and the curtains were open, the bed was right by the window.  I went to the bathroom and we were getting up for the day.  I came back to the bedroom and we realised that opposite this building (which we had a flat in) was a school, very close.  Looking at different windows on different floors we saw that many students were looking into the room.  Luckily they hadn't seen much.  We closed the curtains.

I then became a student again in the school, the inside which looked like my old secondary school.  I was misbehaving and rushing around the corridors (like the cartoon character Billy Whizz).  I explored the corridor that we weren't allowed up as kids towards the staff room and got told off by a teacher.  

Then I became a teacher, the school got a lot bigger, and the corridors looked alot like the ones in the local hospital.  I was searching for another teacher that had a few problems.  There had been a big commotion, the teacher may have been driven mad by the students (an all too common occurence in UK schools!!!!!)  I saw the teacher in a corridor in front of me.  He was holding a lit blow torch the flame long and blue.  He was trying to set fire to a gas canister and I assumed kill himself (and blow up the school).  I screamed 'No!' and ran towards him to try to stop him. When I got there the flame turned out to be from a hand held lighter.  He was trying to burn the canister and hadn't attempted to open it!!!

-- ENDS -- Other sketchy images - something about a garage and the teacher.

----------


## Namaste

Friday - Large Recall

My wife and I went to collect my brother when he was to finish his martial arts lesson.  When we got there we found out that my brother had arranged a private 20  minute session for us with his Sensei.  The sensei put our names in his booking book and we put our bags and coats off the mat.  First we did some exercises and then the sensei appeared to become a mime with a painted face and business suit and we copied him as he danced.  Then back to normal for some rolls and moves.  The lesson was fine and we all left the dojo together, my brother, sensei, my wife and I.  

We were walking to the car but had to walk through the dock area which was on two levels, we were on level two.  We saw what looked like a huge basketball court and many people gathered around for an illegal martial arts 'fight club' like thing.  There were two combatants fighting and many people around the outside of the fighting area.  My brother and sensei just walked straight through the middle and through the middle of the fight.  We had to follow, worried we would be attacked at any time.  As we walked across the big court all the fight club members started to count 1.2.3.  etc all loudly chanting together.  For some reason I knew the last number was 30 and that would be when we got to the other side of the court.  I didn't know what to expect but thought all the fighters would come at us.  It got to 30 and we just walked on.  Nothing.

We had lost my brother and sensei somewhere and myself and my wife were walking through a corridor made entirely of metal like on a nuclear submarine but we were still on level two of the docks.  Behind us two huge rugby player women in their rugby shirts came out of a side door.  They started to harrass us and verbally abuse us and got very threatening and intimidating.  Then they got violent. I am not normally a violent person but it took me over the line of self defense for myself and my wife.  I kicked some ass but it was a hard fight.  They were like two huge men.  I got a bit carried away with some banging heads on the floor.  Finally they were lying their beaten.  I squirted tomato sauce all over them!!! Maybe meant to be blood!  They started to move again, a bit like Terminator.  We ran away.  We got to the first level and were going down a ramp to exit to the carpark.  We looked back up at level two, my brother and sensei were looking over the railings, we motioned them to hurry up.

I was part of a tour group inside an ancient ship, we were being guided around.  In the centre of the ship on the lower decks was a huge brass bell and then along the middle of the ship where long cylindrical bells.  I kept kicking them and making them chime to annoy the tour guide.  We went upstairs to the captain's cabin.  We were all in period costume and were having a large meal.  There were huge cooked and stuffed animals.

I was in an airport waiting for a flight as I moved around the airport I kept bumping into an old woman, wherever I went or sat.  She thought that I was following her and trying to annoy her.  When it was time to get on the plane I thought that was the last I would see of the old woman.  On the plane, it was a bit like a 12 passenger private jet but a lot bigger, I was sitting on a swivelling chair.  I turned and next to me was the old woman.  She looked very annoyed.  She called over a stewardess and asked her to set up the entertainment system.  She said, "and make sure there is no 'Airplane Porn' " and then looked at me smuggly as if she had won.  I turned my seat again and my Dad, brother and Uncle were all sitting on the plane on soft seats next to me.

-- ENDS --

Saturday

We were at our old house in the countryside.  Three groups of people came to see my Dad all wanting money. Neighbours, friends and another nurse we knew(and two assessors).  I wanted nothing to do with the nurse and hid.  I looked out of the window and it was the view out of our current kitchen window.  It was not possible to avoid all the people.  They weren't satisfied and left with nothing.

I was using the computer to design a perfect Guinea Pig cage and run for a National Competition.  The competition was today.  I had to travel there by bus.  I went to wait for the bus, walking down the country lane that used to lead to our old house, the bus eventually came, the weather was quite bad.   On the front of the bus it said 'Lullaby Bus Company' (Arrrrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhh... Another clue that I was dreaming and I missed it   :Mad:   A lullaby is a song you sing to someone to help them to go to sleep  :Sad:  - Well my mind is still throwing clues out there for me - but this one was quite obscure).  I got on the bus and there was a kid causing lots of noise and problems.  I moved the kid next to him and sat down. I stared him out and intimidated him into behaving better.

The National Competition was held in a big school.  We arrived.  I went into the foyer which was well decorated and there was a greeting party for the competition entrants and guests.  My shook the hand of the organiser of the competition, my old programming lecturer from university.  Strange looking guy.    I was carrying two guinea pigs in a small cardboard box.  I asked the tutor if he wanted to see them.  He did.  I opened the box.  There was now four guinea pigs coloured neon blue, green, yellow and white.  The tutor said, "Are they waiting to die!"  I tried to stop the guinea pigs jumping out of the box.

We were outside in the semi twilight, the sun fast disappearing.  The guinea pigs were in the outdoor run.  There was a huge garden and all the outdoor runs were being tested and judged.  The competition was well underway.

Then I turned into a super hero with rubber like powers, being able to transform my body into pretty much any shape/form.  I lead the police on a merry chase.  I remember wearing a cape like over coat and wide brimmed hat.

-- ENDS --

Sunday - Bed too late - too tired - No Recall

Still No LDs  :Sad:   I need to improve my RT's.

----------


## Namaste

Monday - Very small recall

My friend asked me to play on a game that was a virtual reality game.  They told me that it was very realistic.  They said that they had just lost because they ran out of bullets.  I was eager to try it so that I could show that I could do better.  

I started to play the game and it was so realistic (I should have recognised that the game was too good) It was a first person shooter, like Quake or Doom.  I had a huge shotgun.  I was fighting against characters that were like the 'Thing' (from the Fantastic Four') Only they were much more yellow.  I started to run out of ammunition so I had to make every shot count.  I finished my last three bullets into the body and head of the last 'Thing' I could see at very close range, weaving behind pillars, finishing in a small room that had alcoves in the wall.  I came out of the room and explored around a bit and found some loose ammunition on the floor.  

I ran into another room and was faced with three guys with huge unwieldly hair, white Nerd scientist guys with glasses and shaggy black afros.  They were shooting around electricity.  I finished all my ammunition and didn't advance.

-- ENDS --

Tuesday - Too Tired - Absolutely No Recall - At least I have determined with this journal so far that there is a lot of truth in that more rest equals more recall  - no LDs yet

Wednesday - Bed too late - Tiniest of recalls.  Chandler (from Friends) was at a party in a posh hotel there were people sitting around tables around the room.  There was a door with curtains on either side.  He was talking to a young boy who was worried about doing something (I think a presentation) and Chandler offered support.  After the boy left a guy came up to Chandler and said he thought Chandler was under confident and would he like some confidence training.  He embraced him when he greeted him. He had a beard.

-- ENDS -- Small recall of a much larger dream

Thursday - Very small recall - slow recall week

Was having to move a cage of rabbits around very quickly.  Picking it up and putting it down over and over.  There was about 12 quite big rabbits in quite a small cage but the cage was too big for me to realistically pick up in real life.  The rabbits were getting flung around inside the cage.  Eventually I stopped moving it (I have no idea why I had to move it around up and down so quickly anyway - i think so avoid danger!).  One of the rabbits looked injured like it's back was broken.  It was wearing a multi-coloured woolen jumper and had a very human like face!  It tried to move and collapsed and then rolled into a ball.  I came back later and the rabbit was walking around but very slowly, still pained.  I noticed another rabbit was not too well.  It was at the end of some kind of event possibly related to work.  There were only about 6 people left tidying and packing things away.  A gay guy from work was there complaining he was one of the last to leave.  There was a scramble for some chocolate bars that had been left behind.  There was also something that I thought that I should have remembered but I couldn't.  There was also something that happened in a dark hallway (but no recall about what happened).

-- ENDS --

----------


## Namaste

Friday - One of the best recalls so far but also one of the strangest!!!!!

Was in a house a bit like a house in a Sims game (Isometric).  I was walking around and doing everyday things.  I went into the bedroom and there was a huge king sized bed (The view went 1st person) Sitting on the bed were two young women with long blonde hair.  I thought, "I must be having a lucid dream" (However, this all came out in recall when I woke up, I don't remember becoming concious or having any of the sensations the last time I thought I was LDing).  I thought as long as I am having an LD I should create something.  I tried to think of something to create but I couldn't.  I could only think of creating more women.

So I imagined the basic form of a woman in my mind and tried to crystalise the image into a real form.  It worked.  I changed the colour of her hair to brown.  I decided to keep on creating so I did the same thing with another 7 women.  Changing the hair colour of each.  The first woman created was quite good but by the eighth they were starting to get bad.  I had 10 women on the bed but decided to try to create one more.  The creation turned out to be a bald headed man who was badly formed and who started to disintegrate very quickly (not a pretty sight).  He got behind me and I was worried he was going to touch me.

Was I having a Lucid Dream or was I dreaming I was having a Lucid Dream???

Then I was in the bedroom of another house. The room was very small and quite dark.  Not much light from the window.  There were many packed boxes.  Some huge and some very small.  My brother and two other men were there to help me to move the boxes into a white van outside.  I was going to be starting a PHd at a University in Scotland and so I had to move up there.  My brother picked up the biggest box it was huge.  He shouldn't have been able to physically pick it up (unless it was very light of course). He managed to carry it out of the door despite it's shape and size.  After all the boxes had gone the room looked empty and a lonely place.  I decided that I didn't want to do the course and I wanted to stay when I was.  I went on the Internet to the university site and selected the course.  I used the mouse to click a big red button that said 'CANCEL' and that was it.

I hadn't told my wife that I wasn't going to take up the place on the course.  So we got in the white van and started on the drive to Scotland.  On the way I told her about my decision.  She was upset at first but when I explained I didn't want to be away for too long and about the cost then she didn't mind.  We continued on the drive through the country lanes.  A very small lane with beautiful trees and fenced road (It looked like a painting).  

We finally found ourselves on the top of a very tall mountain.  The mountain didn't drop away as normal but was more like a cliff mountain, with a sheer drop all the way down!
We looked at the view.  It was spectacular (I can see why LDers can do flying when the mind can make such a scene - although I have looked out of enough aircraft windows!)
It was very high, we could see wispy clouds floating along.  I thought I recognised a part of the view as where we had come from and I thought I saw where we wanted to be but there was no recognisable roads.  We were lost.  I decided we would just try to drive back the way we had come.

In a short while we were closer to home and walking down a very steep hill through a posh and rich area.  The side of the road was lined with trees and we passed many expensive houses.  The side of the road was also full of parked cars with no gaps at all.  We saw an old man outside one of the cars.  He looked a little drunk or ill and confused.  We offered to help.  There was something wrong inside the car so I got in and fixed it (Don't know what it was!)  I was in the back seat.  The old man got into the front seat.  I said I had fixed the problem and he had to get out so I could get out.  He got out and I did too.  He said goodbye to us and thanked us and got into his car.  We continued to walk.

As we got half way down the hill we heard a vehicle coming along the road.  We turned to look.  We could see the old man driving but not his car.  The car had turned into a medium sized truck with a cab and trailer.  It looked like it was out of control.  It ploughed up a steep green embankment and rocketed through the back of an empty tennis court, sending the net flying and smashing through the other side.  As it came through the other side the old man seemed to slam on the brakes.  The truck stopped dead and we saw the old man smash through the windshield in slow motion and then crumple quickly to the ground.  We rushed over but he was very dead.  We walked around the side of the tennis court, the truck had vanished.  In the front of the court was a small lop earred rabbit and in the back of the court was a Llama.  My wife didn't know what it was so I said "It is a Llama, it is well known for spitting!" and it did, the spit was like white bullets.

We got back home and I went to talk to my Dad.  I said "I won't be going to do the PHd".  Dad said that he knew and that someone special had already told him.  I looked on his cupboard shelves and found a piece of paper it said 'Supernatural Occurences'.  I read the list (I don't remember the other writing).  It turned out my Mum had already told him.

-- ENDS --

----------


## Namaste

Well Naiya,

The rabbit moaning didn't seem scary or unusual at the time but if I heard it when awake it would have freaked me out - it was a spooky kind of moan like a banshee  :Sad:  The mutated kids were all mutated differently - some had very distorted faces - most of their arms were hanging by a thread and flopped around as they ran! Yes the DC that reoccurs is usually a postman and he always has a big black mustache and often ressembles the look of Super Mario!!! Some interesting dreams and another LD now... hooray!!!

30_04_2008 - LOL talk about leaving it to the last minute for an LD - the last day of the month and I get one - so total was two in April - so things are going well as its only the 2nd time I have had two LDs in a 1 month period. 
Got to keep the consistency and build up in LD volume each month.

*[BDSM GONE WRONG]*

I was in the office and there was somekind of conversation going on. Our manager let the wages of the new person in the office slip out during the conversation, saying that he was making £30,000 a year which is many many times more than the others in the office. I raised my eyebrows at the worker opposite me and felt my mouth open in surprise. I felt quite upset and angry as the person was a junior and also had only been at the work place for a number of months (it was all so vivid on recall like it had really happened and I had to think hard to distinguish that it had really not taken place).

I went off to find the big bosses office - perhaps to complain about the wages of the other person. I climbed some stairs and navigated some corridors. I found myself in the office that was quite dark my boss was standing their with another woman - the room was quite dark - they both looked as though they wanted to leave the room as they had on jackets and bags over shoulders at the ready. The other woman said she was worried someone was coming and my boss closed the door and put her foot behind the door to block it. I was holding and reading a newspaper. I looked over the top of it and said, "Are you afraid it is J?". No answer as the door was forced open, it was a rather large woman - not who they didn't want to see - they all started talking and left the room. I turned and picked up my bag and left the room too. I looked around for the three women by they had gone.

I went out of the building. Outside was quite an open area to the building on the other opposite side - which was like a long town hall with a clock face embedded in the top. The gap between the buildings had a road running through the centre but also ample green area between the road and each building. I heard an announcement over a tannoy which was a senior boss announcing an all staff meeting to commence shortly. I saw lots of people all walking towards a building in the distance in zombie like states. I started to join them walking there but realised I had left my coat in the bosses office.

I went back into the building but I didn't know that the building was multi-pupose and that when staff were not using it kids used it as a paint-balling building to fight each other in teams. The building was darker now and there was some smoke in the air that impeeded my vision. I got to the room and got my coat. I wanted to get out the building but I came under fire - I had to duck, dodge and roll in order not to get hit as I ran down a corridor. I got through a door and I was out.

I was in the corridors of some student accomodation. I walked along and all the doors were shut. I walked down many corridors that all looked the same - standard doors and an off cream colour for the walls. Suddenly a little in front of me one of the room doors flew open and a woman (maybe 18/19 or so) She sortta ran/waddled out but very fast. She was wrapped in a thick white duvet cover and sticking out the back was four chair legs. I was surprised and didn't know what to make of it. She had run across the corridor into another room opposite. Suddenly she ran back across holding something infront of her, her hands were lower than I expected and it appeared she was bent over a little - it was quite fast so there was little time to think about it. I approached the door and looked in. It was pretty dark in the room. I could see the white duvet standing out in the dark as it was wrapped around her and I could see her pale face. She was looking at me angrily upset I was looking into the room. I felt worried for looking and so I started to run up the corridor, turning around as I ran and running backwards until I came out of a door and into the outside.

I found myself on a street of a town. I walked for awhile. I turned a corner down a slope and saw a corner shop / post office there. I thought I should go in and buy some snacks and a birthday card for my wife. I went inside and walked around the aisles of the shop. Suddenly I woke up on the floor of the shop, the shop keeper woman was telling me off for sleeping on the floor of the shop over night. I protested that I didn't sleep there. I appeared then outside lying down outside the shop under my coat and with my bag next to me. Then I appeared lying down on the other side of the road with a pillow and my bag (perhaps the pillow started to induce the LD from this point). A passer by started to tell me off for sleeping on the street. I looked back across the street and my coat was still on the other side of the road.

I stood up and for some reason thought about my old guild in a popular online game and that appeared to *trigger the thought that I might be having a lucid dream. I thought about it a bit more and reasoned that because I wasn't playing the game right now that I must be dreaming. I did get rather excited that I was in the lucid and remembered that I would have to calm down. I got more excited than usual.* 


*I relaxed and must have closed my dream eyes. It went dark and I felt I was lying down. I felt a pressure on my eyes as if I was holding them shut! I felt my body pulsing all over in every fibre with a vibration that was almost harmonious - like a note. I realised that I didn't want to be this relaxed and that I might loose the lucid. I tried to move my body physically but couldn't -but after a second my dream body responded and pushed up in the dark from the bed with my elbows my back arching and then I stood up back into the dream. I was in the same position as before in the same orientation but the scene had gone.*

*All around me was just flat greyish ground and an un-usually blue sky met the flat ground in the distance, there was some hazy cloud around. I was reminded of the possibilities of LDs and tried to think of ideas of what to do or see but I couldn't - All ideas seemed to be eluding me. I started to panic a bit that I might not be able to do anything with the LD. The only thing I could think of what that I was still puzzled by the odd behaviour and the strangeness surrounding the female student from earlier on.*

*I decided to try to summon her so I could find out. I had never managed to directly summon a DC before but I just tried to do it and within a second she was there standing in front of me just like when I had last seen her in the room. She was still wrapped in the duvet with the protrusion of what looked like something from behind. I wanted to find out what it was all about so I dissolved the duvet with my mind - blinking it out. The student was left standing there and I could see that she was naked and had been tied to a chair. The chair was crudely made - almost home-made perhaps. The wood colours didn't match and the wood was rough and not high quality. The chair had arm-rests and her wrists were tied to the arm rests and her elbows. The tops of her legs were tied to the chair seat. Her upper body was tied around the back of the chair the roop looping around her breasts pushing them upwards. The rope was cheap and like a rough hewn rope. I wonder why she was the way she was - I wondered if it had been a student BDSM experiment that had gone wrong and she had been tied up and left!*

*I turned to look behind me and saw the shop had reappeared. I wondered if I should buy anything from the shop before it closed for the day.*

-- ends --

----------


## Naiya

Yay!!  :boogie: 

Two in a month is pretty good if you ask me! Especially since you just started up with your journal and RCs and stuff at the beginning of the month. 

I think this is a really good sign that what you're doing is working.  ::D:  All you need to do now is increase the frequency of your LDs and you'll be on your way.

I'm still not clear on what make you lucid, though. It kind of sounds like your dream logic led you to it? 

In a recent dream I had, I dreamt I was in a place I haven't lived in for years, so seeing myself there made me lucid because I remembered that I moved out of there a long time ago. Do you think that your LD was something similar to that?

----------


## Namaste

12_05_2008

Yay!!  ::banana:: Yes, it was a good start back into things with two LDs last month. Yes, things worked out well so far. I havn't had a good start to May yet though as it has been so busy in RL but I will get back into it now as should be freer now  :smiley:  More time to work on getting LDs - Yippee!

Yes that last LD was unclear as to why it happened! Yes I think that it was some kind of dream logic or just as you say that I remembered something old that I had almost forgotten about and it seemed strange to think about it in that context - it was unusual as most of the LDs seem to be triggered by something in a more straightforward fashion.


*[CYCLOPS]*

I was walking down the old trackway from our old country house to the main road (this has appeared again in a dream recently). I saw a car going through the open gateway towards the bottom and then it shut.  I walked quicker towards the gate and when I got there I climbed over it. 

There were two oldish women on the track. I was standing next to an old man behind an old wooden table (like a pull out easy to assemble table -a foldaway one). The man was a typical flat capped farmer. We were doing a job of checking the passports of the people who wanted to go through the gate and walk through the fields to any of the local houses / villages. It was our job to issue visas for entry.

One of the old women looked like a cyclops, she had a large round eye, but she had in the past had another eye but it was disfigured where it had been and was clearly stitched up, the working eye seemed to have moved closer to the centre of her face. I handed her the visa she needed. The other woman seemed to have spaced out a bit and wasn't taking her visa, so I pushed it down the front of her shawl.  The women opened the gate and shuffled off through the fields.

-- ends --


*[JAPANESE RESTAURANT]*

I was at work with my boss and also a friend of my wife's from her old work place.  They had invited me along to have a meal at a restaurant, they hadn't invited my wife so I felt bad for her and invited her. Whilst inviting her I lost the boss and friend and so my wife and I drove to the restaurant together - but seemed to have completely lost the others.

It was a Japanese restaurant - one side was open. The day was hot and the restaurant was busy - almost all the seats had been taken. There appeared to be some quite rowdy party groups at various tables.  The restaurant appeared to be laid out in an L-type shape. I walked around the restaurant and at the back at the furthest most part of the L were some kids playing. The back of the restaurant was open and the storage and outhouses behind the restaurant were exposed - old wooden buildings - painted blue with the paint flaking off with age. 

There was a man standing near the kids play area with a large jacket on.  He held it open and you could see the toys and sweets that he had inside the jacket - he was trying to extort the kids with high prices.  I stepped towards the man and questioned him about what he was doing and tried to persuade him to stop.

I joined my wife back at the front of the restaurant.  There were a few seats near a column that looked towards a bar that ran the whole length of the front wall. Some male dancers started to perform in the open space in front of us - dressed like tribal people swinging what looked like Bo Staffs with a knife on one end and feathers on another. One of the younger dancers came over to my wife and asked her to dance with them.  I told him 'NO', he gave me a nasty look and spat, "I could beat on a 31 year old all day". I got up to challenge him catching a staff that I was thrown.

-- ends --


*[HELICOPTER LORRY]*
I was driving along a motorway, the traffic was reasonably busy.  On each side of the motorway were fields of crops (I am not sure what the crops were), the crops were tall and dark green in colour.  I saw a large lorry coming up behind me in the distance and for some reason I wanted to let the lorry go in front of me so I turned the wheel of the car sharply to the left and into the crops.  

I was driving through the crops with them hitting the windshield - they were higher than the car itself. I think the idea was that driving through the crops would slow me down and then I would pull back onto the road behind the lorry, which I did.  I came back onto the motorway directly behind the lorry.  

The lorry was just a long flat bed one and on the back of the flatbed was a large chinook helicopter with extremely large rotor blades spinning around and around - a bit droopy as they almost scraped the road - I had to fall back a bit in case the car got sliced by the blades and the pressure generated by the blades could be felt in the air.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

13_05_2008 - Yay! Another LD so thats good! I didn't really get a great deal of sleep but I still had an LD nevertheless  ::D:  It was during a nap just before getting up!

*[LUCID TUTOR]*

I was sitting in my car outside my grandparents house, the car was up fully on the pavement.  I had been visiting but now it was time to travel home. I tried to start the car and the car spluttered but didn't start. I tried over and over again not really believing it as it is a new car. I went back into my grandparents house and asked my Grandad if he had anything I could use to solve the problem. He looked in the garage and handed me a set of jumper cables with red and grey wires.  I went into their living room to plug one side of the wires into a car battery and saw that there was a big fat man slumped on a chair near the fire - he was talking about local politics and stated he was a Tory (Conservative Party in the UK), he seemed a little drunk.  I went out to the car and clipped the crocodile clippers on the wires to the positive and negative on the top of my car battery. I worked on it for a while and got the car to start.  I drove off after saying goodbye.

I ended up at a university - having gone inside I found myself walking the corridors. I came into a room that was a large open space. The walls and floors and ceilings were covered in quite large white tiles (it had the feel of a huge padded cell!) There were lots of what looked like large grey boxes with post holes inside - like pidgeon holes for submission of work at a university. Some of the boxes had grafitti like art on them, some names daubed on them, there was writing on paper pieces all over the floor in different languages and some symbollic writing such as Japanese Kanji.

I left this room as I walked out the other side into some stuffy old library with a very low ceiling. I was now in a wheelchair leant over and rolling along long library aisles between book shelves.  There were other male wheelchair users around who looked at me distastefully as I wheeled along. I came out of the library eventually onto some kind of balcony with stairs going down. The balcony looked out over a grey misty landscape that looked like a spooky kind of graveyard with distorted trees, the moon was full and kept being strouded by clouds that skittered across the sky.

I left the balcony down the stairs and back into the building on another floor.  I was walking along some kind of corridor that I recognised. It had stain glass windows all along it and there was some kind of chapel in the distance.  I felt I knew the place but the light and colours were so intense and vivid and they caused me to question if everything was right with the location. *I thought, Am I Dreaming? Then maybe I am dreaming... and this led to the lucidity.

I didn't have time to think as I was approached quickly by a guy that got right in my face.  I knew him as an actor from movies and TV (I can see him in my mind's eye but I cannot at all remember what he was in - I will post back if I remember it - damn! It's like the show he is in is right there almost in my brain but I can't quite get it!!! He is a cocky, sarcastic kind of guy, full of confidence and some arrogance - although he is nice to those he cares about. He's an American actor who looks like he might have some kind of italian ancestory!) He said to me that, "I am going to help you to learn how to get with girls!"* 

*I followed him down some corridors.  There was a room to the right that had a white sliding door - the corridors were all white. He went into the room and I stood in the doorway. The room had a central column and seating all around the outside of it. The only two people in the room were two young women who were obviously twins - they were nurses and so had the uniforms and old fashioned nurse hats even though the rest of the uniform was quite modern. They were both blondes and looked a bit game. He started to talk to them and I couldn't hear most of it - it seemed he was trying to persuade them to have fun with me.  I got the occasionally approving glance from them as he talked to them. * 

*Suddenly more people started to stream by me and into the room filling up the seats.  An older woman with hair in a bun and horn rimmed spectacles shooed my 'lucid tutor' out of the room and the door slide shut behind us violently. The man looked at me with a bemused expression and motioned me to follow him.*

*We went down another corridor that was also white. In the wall were embedded tall american school style lockers.  He went to one and opened it up.  He told me to look at the photos and pick out a girl from them. I went through the photos trying to find someone - like an old crush from school - but the pictures were faded and fuzzy - some much too young from very early school days.  I searched for pictures from my teenage years. There were lots of personal artifacts amonst the pictures and pictures drawn as a toddler.  I kept searching and found nothing usuable, the man kept pushing me to keep looking but I said, "perhaps we should walk around outside and try to find someone".* 

*He stalked off and I followed but he was quite quick that I appeared to loose him although I knew his general direction. I came out of the building onto what looked like an street in Beverley Hills 90210 like a California street of the rich and famous - it was a very wide street with palm trees growing along the length of it.  There were expensive cars parked along the sides of the road.  I saw something and walked towards the car.  The man was slumped in the drivers seat of a red sports cars (on the left - so accurate). He gave me a distant look like he didn't want to help further.

Suddenly I saw a woman walking along the pavement alongside the car. She was quite tall, with hazel coloured hair that was wavy and had little ringlets in it, she had a striking face and was wearing a bright yellow summer dress buttoned up the front.  She passed in front of the car and crossed the road. When she was in the middle of the road I imagined her dress blowing up around her waist and it did - like in that Woman in Red movie with Kelly Le Brock - the woman was wearing white silk panties.* 

*She continued to walk away I grabbed the waist band of her panties with my mind and pulled her towards me.  When she reached me she fell onto her hands and knees and I got started. I ripped open the front of her summer dress and held her breasts as the action took place.  I looked up to the left and saw the guy standing there smiling and nodding in approval. I said to him, "it's your turn next!"*

Alarm clock went off!

-- ends --

----------


## Naiya

Another LD already! Awesome. This means you're averaging about one LD every two weeks.  ::D: 

I think it's kind of funny that your DC was trying to help you get some. lol. It seems to me like he might have been a dream guide. I have a theory that maybe your dream guide likes to take the form of famous people or people you've seen on TV. But I don't want to jump to conclusions too quick. What do you think?

A lot of dreamers' LDs end up being used for sex. It's good but sometimes you have to resist the urge--there's exploring to be done!  :tongue2:

----------


## Namaste

Yes your right, I think it was the bad influence of the guy in the dream though  :wink2:  It would be great to do some exploring and I do have lots of varieties of ideas I would like to try out  :smiley:  Yes once every two weeks so far is great news.  I am not quite as busy now so I will be able to concentrate on it all more which is great.  Yes, perhaps the person was a dream guide as they seemed to be trying to help me to gain control of the lucid. Would be interesting to meet a dream guide - and maybe that was it - will no doubt find out later on  ::D:  I tried for a FILD this morning and it seemed the conditions were pretty good for it but nothing came of it and recall actually seemed weaker.

*[CHASING FED]*

I was trying to help a woman to find Roger Federer as she had made a line of Fed toys that she wanted to sell but needed his say so in case she got sued.  We had information that Roger might be in a particular supermarket so we rushed there and into the store (it was actually a supermarket with the exact same layout that had featured in other dreams in the past).  We rushed up and down the aisles trying to locate him (it really was vivid - I can see it in my mind exactly how it looked - it wasn't a big supermarket and it was looking a little tired and jaded - the shelves were over stacked and there was excess in boxes on the floor that we dodged as we ran). 

It seemed that Fed was not in the supermarket - I made a few calls and managed to track him down and arrange a meeting.  We travelled to another building quite along way off that was a huge structure that was like a huge glass building. We when through a reception and up elevators and then walked along some totally glass corridors with dark grey carpeting.  We met with a woman with long blonde hair in a business suit who was Fed's representative - we all sat down in leather chairs in a room that overlooked the local area around it.

-- ends --

*Fragments:* 

I was on the Internet looking at my DVD rental site page at the movies on the list.  I was a little surprised to see one of the movies that I had put on the list that had an 18 Rating had been changed to a 15 Rating!

I was parcipating in a team on a show where teams travelled the globe competing to be the first to find a series of rare antique items!

----------


## Namaste

Poor recall over the weekend - it was strange because on Saturday morning I slept until 12pm - first time I had done that in a long time - you would have thought that with all the extra nap time I would have had plenty of recall but I didn't - oh well! I am sure to be recalling again soon  ::D:  I did have a small recall on Friday night:

*[SEX ON THE BEACH]*

My wife and I were on a white sandy beach down by the blue ocean that was laping at the sand. My wife was on all fours facing up the beach with me behind her going for it. The sky was very bright and very hazy - the view into the distance was shimmering as the heat coming off the sand was distorting the view. 

There were others around but quite far away we wondered if they could see us. To the right quite a way off was a man who was no more than a shimmering silhouette (little detail) but he was wielding a sword - in a kata like ninja fashion!

There were some others up the bed to the left but indistinct. In front in the distance on the grassy land that was much higher than the beach height that sloped down to the ocean was someone looking in our direction- hard to see any detail but was just a figure.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

20_05_2008 - An interesting dream last night - still hoping for another LD within the next 11 days to get 2 LDs this month as well  :smiley: 

*[DREAM PAINT]*

I was in quite a large house, the rooms were pretty big.  It was just after a funeral had taken place for a cousin called Mark.  I was with my grand-parents and another person who was somekind of spirit messenger. We all stood around a square low wooden table there were leather seats around it too.  The spirit messenger was chanting and hollering and the like trying to bring through the cousin.  Everything started to distort and blurr around me and the spirit messnger and my granparents disappeared.  I was left the only one standing there.

A *door* next to the sitting area opened and the cousin Mark came into the room.  He sat down next to me.  He oddly looked a lot like Captain Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp) from Pirates of the Caribbean. We talked of a few things but I wasn't really listening to him as I was watching him paint his hair as we talked.  He kept holding up different dreadlocks and painting them different colours, with a medium sized brush. 

Suddenly I woke up the room was empty, just me in the sitting area.  I was surprised to wake up for some reason.  I looked around for signs that the experience with the cousin had been real.  I saw some black plant that had slopped down the front of one of the dark grey leather chairs, it was dry. I wondered if it was evidence that physical objects can be brought back from dreams.  I was elated by the discovery and rushed to tell my Mum.

She was crying in the bedroom over the loss of the cousin. I told her not to be upset and that he was alive in spirit and that I had talked to him and that I had proof.  She followed me to look at the paint.  Under the seat we found two documents, one seemed to prove the paint was real paint!!! and the other gave an indication as to the identity of the cousin as it was stating where he used to live - I had thought it was my other cousin but it was a cousin who had died when I was a young child also with the same name Mark!

-- ends --

*Fragment:

*I was trying to solve some kind of murder and I was standing outside a house that had the look of a doll's house in design.  I contemplated each of the windows and the *door*! All had white framing around them.

----------


## Namaste

21_05_2008 - Very little recall in the last few days - not sure why but I will continue on as usual  :smiley:  I don't think much has changed I am certainly getting as much sleep, if not more than usual!  

*[BUNNY EARS] 

*I was driving home during the day from work around 11am. I knew that I shouldn't really have left work at this time and that there would be overtime to make up later.  As I approached the house I could see an unusual car in the drive way.  It looked like a smaller version of my Auntie's car but a little more curved - it was a dark blue in colour. It was parked blocking me out so I had to park on the street.

I walked towards the front door wondering whose car it was and I thought it was probably my wife's uni friend.  I unlocked the door and went in.  My wife greeted me in the hall way.  I could hear someone else moving around in the kitchen. They also walked into the hall way.  It was the uni friend, she was wearing a pink fur rabbits head (with a hole for her face), the pink rabbit ears were sticking straight up and flopped over at the top.

My wife and I travelled to my Grandparents house as we were going to take them out somewhere. We arrived at the house and greeted them, they got into the back of my car.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

22_05_2008

*[FIRST NATIONAL]*

It appeared I was watching somekind of movie that had a voice over of the actor that was the star of the movie.  The man was getting into his car.  He sat there lamenting in his mind how he had to go to the bank as he had an aphobia about using telephone banking. He started up the car and drove along the roads, his voice over telling every little mistake he was making. He made some very bad lane changes and shot a red light, almost crashing on numerous ocassions.  As he neared the city centre he parked the car and continued on foot.  Two other men joined him in walking to the bank. He was telling in his mind how he always used the First National bank.  The streets looked like some olden London streets but had some romanesque features. There were huge white marble statues lining the streets now depicting gods with roman helmets, angel wings clutching swords to their chests or holding them aloft - some of the statues were women warriors.

The men approached the bank building and when they got there they found it closed down, it's sign was there but the door was locked, lights off, some windows boarded up. The man wailed and lamented in his mind about the closure of the bank.  I could see that the bank had opened up again two buildings down and I was screaming at him that the bank had moved there but only I could hear his mind and voice and he couldn't hear me.

-- ends --

*[INCOMPLETE WORK]*

A massive sprawling dream over several wakeups every 30mins. The recall now isn't too great. It revolved around me being at university and worrying that some work wasn't right or that I hadn't completed something that might cause me to fail.  It is a re-occuring dream but this one was longer and slightly different in some ways. I saw others work that was better than mine getting 70%, one of the work was a glossy covered effort by Lee (one of the current contestents of the UK Apprentice).

At the end of the dream I wanted to find my final mark and I was rushing around all over the place trying to get it and getting turned away. I could see that everyone else had theirs but I didn't have mine.  I ended up walking down a sloping playground (my old primary school playground) and to the building at the bottom of the slope (it used to be a toilet block - that the children said was inhabited by a ghostly dog). 

There was a woman at a counter who was supposed to be giving out final grades.  I asked and she pottered away.  She came back with a plastic tub that she said was 80p.  I said I didn't want it and I couldn't afford it.  A woman from work out walking with her friend passed me the 80p in 20ps and 10ps.  I paid for the tub and gave it to the woman - it had changed and turned into what looked like a drinking flask that was like a flattened sphere, it had a cord you could use around your neck - I was told it was something in which one could store cigarette ash!  The woman behind the counter never was forth coming with the results.  I found myself running up the primary school field at full speed.

-- ends --

----------


## Naiya

*[DREAM PAINT]
*
LOL why was Jack Sparrow painting his dreadlocks? xD; How strange. I don't think I could figure that one out.

I do think it's interesting that you were left alone repeatedly in this dream. And so wait...at the end you found out that it was a person who'd died in real life a long time ago? Whoa. How did you feel about it during the dream?

*Fragment:*





> I was trying to solve some kind of murder and I was standing outside a house that had the look of a doll's house in design.



Damn! I wish I'd been there!  ::D:  lol

* [FIRST NATIONAL]*

That movie had a pretty good plot for a dream movie...I like the irony that the guy didn't have to go to the bank that day after all, but he gets upset over it. And then there's even more because if he wasn't so busy being freaked out he'd have noticed it was relocated two blocks away. It sounds kind of like a few pessimists I know...do you think the man in the movie reminded you of anyone you know? 

*
[INCOMPLETE WORK]*

Another celebrity! You have so many in your dreams. It must be kinda fun.

----------


## Namaste

Ahh, well in the Dream Paint dream it was a strange one as when I woke up I felt as thought it had been real and it took some convincing me that I hadn't managed to bring some real paint back from a dream into real life - I had been reading quite a bit about some people who say they have had real items come from dreams into reality so I was kinda excited about that and also a little disappointed it wasn't real! I certainly felt quite different about that dream than many upon wakening.  Yes the person that had died was my cousin who died when I was about 8 years old! He was completely off of my day to day radar so it was interesting that my mind brought him back in. I didn't feel much about it during the dream only when I woke up and thought about it. That Jack Sparrow was painting his dreadlocks was very interesting and I have no idea why someone would paint their hair - it was as if he was preening himself somehow!

In the First National dream I am not sure if I know anyone like that but perhaps I may behave that way sometimes when I get into a bit of a mental rage, sometimes you can't see the forest for the trees!

Yes, I never really noticed the 'celebrity' issue through my dreams until you mentioned it - I just took it as a normality LOL You are right looking through the dreams there are quite a large number of celebrities! It is interesting. I still havn't remembered who the actor is from the last lucid  :Sad: 

27th May 2008 - Hooray! Another LD just before the end of the month so that makes 2 for this month too - looks like LD Frequency has doubled - I am going to work harder to increase the frequency even more!

*[DRIVING ME CRAZY]
*
I was in the bank trying to pay in some money and transfer some money.  There was quite a lot of tellers behind a glass fronted area and of course the mandatory queue that tested my patience before I even got to a counter.  I tried to get the teller to do the transactions but she was saying that there wasn't anyway that they could do them at the bank. I was getting a little pissy with her and the sarcasm started to surface.  She called over the manager who explained through the glass that it wasn't possible to do the transactions as they weren't allowed to carry them out in the bank!!! But if I would talk to an operator on the phone then they would be able to help, he handed me a phone on a cord through the little slidy door under the glass panel.  

I was well upset now and seething with rage - why do I have to talk to someone on the phone when they could do it in front of me right now.  I got a female recorded voice getting me to press 1, 2 or 3 to various answers to questions that I had already told the teller.  I snapped and smashed the phone repeatedly against the glass screen, gave all the people in the bank a piece of my mind and then rushed out.

I had to go to some kind of meeting with the people from the office outside of work hours - but I had left it until the last minute as I wasn't interested in going but I felt like I had to go. I was driving there in my car but realised that I hadn't taken a shower and particularly that my hair was very bad  :Sad: 

I needed to find somewhere to have a wash.  I pulled the car onto a gravelly area on the side of a road. I saw in a field edged by tall trees there was a sprinkler system and some water in a large flower shaped metal feeder.  I went into the field and ran about under the sprinklers trying to get wet enough for a wash.  I went over to the very large feeder that was full of dark brown water - I cringed but I wanted to do something with my hair so I dunked my head into it over and over again rubbing my hair and hoping to clean it.  It seemed to be ok after a while the hair but I was worried I might have swallowed some of the water.  As I walked back to the car I felt myself getting iller and iller as I convinced myself I had caught something until I snapped out of it and reasoned that I was actually ok!

I drove to the pub and went in for the meeting.  They had all been drinking and continued to drink and I remained alcohol free as usual.  At the end of the meeting I was walking out of the pub along the entrance corridor (that looked like the entrance way to a fish and chip restaurant we went to recently).  One of the work guys stopped me and wanted to lift he was well drunk and put his arm around my shoulder, leaning on me and seemed like he was about to break into a song.  He said he was too drunk to get there.  I didn't want to help but I did.  I half dragged him along as we walked around trying to find the car - I had forgotten where I had parked it and I started to panic that I wouldn't be able to find it. We went past so many cars parked along the side of streets - eventually I caught sight of the registration number and we went over and got into the car.

The drunk guy was directing me to were he wanted to go - to a school were his girlfriend worked.  The roads were getting smaller and smaller until they were little more than cart-tracks, alot of gravel on the roads that was spitting up behind and under the car. After a while he pointed and I saw something ressembling school buildings in the distance but there was a problem there was no road to it - no right turns and I couldn't easily get back as I couldn't turn around and didn't want to reverse all the way back. There was a lot of walls, fences, fields and housing estates between us and the school.  I said we would drive forward until we could find a place to turn.

I started off pretty quickly wanting to turn back soon.  The roads keep getting thinner, then into a tunnel, then into my Grandparents upstairs hallway.  We were approaching an open door way and in the door way way a set of those portable stairs that you pull out that stand up in a triangle shape (I forgot the name of it) I was worried we would smack into it.  I reached my hand out the front of the wind shield and pressed it against the wall as we arrived. *In my head I heard myself say, "stupid stairs I don't want them getting in the way of dreams".  After hearing that I realised I was dreaming.

The car barrelled through the door way and out of a tunnel onto what looked like a huge dual carriageway - only in the lane I was in on the left of the road I was ploughing towards oncoming traffic. I was shocked. I turned the wheel rapidly and got into the lane on the left which was all going my direction. I was very scared and wondering when there would be a turning. I shouted to the drunk that we would only go as far as a turning and put my foot on the accelerator to get there quicker.  In the distance I saw a turning point only that I had to cross the lane of on coming traffic to do so.  The traffic wasn't slowing down and I knew that I would have to time it very well in order to cross.  I saw some other cars in front that looked like they would attempt the turn I speeded up to get behind them.

We had all turned to cyclists on bikes and a small gap appeared we all turned as one and pedalled furiously to get into the mid section before the oncoming traffic ploughed into us.  We got there.  All the cyclists looked like professionals with those lyrex clothes and elogonated aerodynamic helmets.*
*
We had to cross more oncoming traffic and then I was back in the car with the drunk again speeding back in the direction we had come from.  We got closer to the tunnel we had appeared from it was a big tunnel cut out of rock.  We zoomed in and once again into my Grandparents hallway. I saw the portable stairs approaching and pushed them aside.*

*I turned to my left and the guy had gone.  In his place was a female college student from what looked like a private school judging by the expensive uniform. She was running along side me.  Her uniform was crimson in colour and was a blazer with a motif, white blouse, pleated skirt to knee length and white socks. I saw a room coming up on the left and pushed her into it. It was wierd feeling the movement stopping after so long. I pushed her back onto a bed and lifted her skirt up around her waist, she was wearing white silk panties.*

*Alarm Rang.*

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

29_05_2008 - I just noticed I am over 8000 views lol I didn't think I would even get too a few hundred when I first started - it seems to be going up faster I think DV gets more visitors these days perhaps!

I tried for a WBTB to stayed up later than usual to see if that would help but I ended up being too awake and I couldn't sleep again easily - I did manage a short nap before I had to get up but I didn't manage a LD.

*[TALKING TO THE LIGHT]*

I was a passenger is a helicopter that was flying over the countryside. The weather wasn't very good at all - the sky dark with flashes of lightning. The plane started to descend and I could see out of the cockpit (as I was standing behind the pilot). The plane was low over small trees and hedges, it was just arable land, crops.

The pilot said that he was receiving a distress call from another plane and that it wasn't common operating procedure to fly this low when faced with this kind of call. He flew towards the co-ordinates given.

We were soon there hoovering over a field, the helicopter landed as we looked at the plane that had come in for a crash landing. It didn't seem to be terribly damaged. The pilot and myself got out of the plane and saw another man walking towards us - he was the pilot of the crashed plane. It was like an executive type Leer Jet. The pilot asked for a tow? to help him get airborne again - we agreed and the two pilots busied themselves connecting a rope from the helicopter to the front of the jet!!!

The pilot of the crashed jet had pointed me in the direction of a small castle turret in the next field and said the passengers of the jet had gone there. I decided to check it out and tell them that we would help them get back on their way. I walked across the fields knee deep in crops towards the turret.

I walked inside and it seemed inhabited with lit torches and flickering light. I turned into a room with an open door. The room was totally round and made of large stones. There was a bright light like a beam shining from the heavens to the base of the room and there was a scraggly looking man kneeling in front of it - the light and the man appeared to be talking in hushed tones!
I interrupted them and the talking stopped the man confronted me not particularly angrily - he led me outside to a courtyard and I could see the plane's passenger's, two of the women walked past me their hands bright red, covered in puss and welts. 

I quickly went back into the room with the man and talked to the light. I said we were talking the passenger's back to the plane. 

I said, "Shouldn't you tell the people to wash their hands to stop the infection". 

The light said, "What do I look like Duran, Duran!!!".

I rushed out to the plane across the fields with the passengers.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

29_05_2008

Tried for WBTB again and still seemed too awake - will keep experimenting  :smiley:  

*Fragments:*

I was living in a student house with a kind of roly poly fattish guy with elven like ears, he seemed to want to be friends with me real badly and kept trying to impress me with things like cooking me a meal but it just pissed me off as the kitchen after he had cooked was a pig sty with food scattered all over, on the surfaces, the floor, piles of dirty dishes. He kept bugging me and I got annoyed and rushed out slamming the door and ran through some trees in the rain, it was almost pitch black outside.

I was in a car with my Mum she was at the wheel.  We had to stop outside our Auntie and Uncles house because of heavy traffic. We saw Auntie in her car in her driveway, her window was down, mine a little way.  My Mum whispered to me not to get her attention but I repeated it loudly and then worried if Auntie had heard.  Auntie had approached the car and then we felt like we had to talk with her.  We went into their house and sat on flowery old fashioned upholstered seats and Auntie brought some scones through to the room on a silver multi-tiered serving tray.

I was using a computer in a garden in the middle of a small lawn, it was dusk and the light was fading. I looked behind me worried that someone might see my screen from the house, all the windows were big windows brightly lit.  I looked in front of me up and to the right, I could see into a bedroom with it's light brightly on. I went into the house and my wife was sitting on a bed with her girl friend and they tried to encourage me to have a threesome with them but I was against it and rejected their advances.

----------


## Naiya

*[DRIVING ME CRAZY]*

Congrats on your lucid! Since you're starting to have them semi regularly, maybe you should start thinking about things you really want to do in them? That way next time you don't have to get caught up in the dream plot and you can do whatever fun stuff you've always wanted to? 


*[TALKING TO THE LIGHT]*

LOL they towed the plane?! What?! That's awesome. 

Anyways. Really kind of weird and interesting about the temple (?) place, and the infection and then the light talking back like that. I'm just not even sure what to think about it. But it was pretty cool anyway.

----------


## Namaste

Thanks Naiya, yes good idea I do seem to get taken along by them often - time to make a list of things to do I think. My ultimate one would be to ride on the back of a dragon while shooting flaming arrows at orcs - always wanted to do that  :wink2:  I think I am gonna need a hella lot of Dream Control to get to that stage but would be cool  :smiley:  Yes, the one with the towing of the jet plane and the talking light was an extremely vivid dream and felt a bit disturbing but it was very interesting  :smiley: 

02_06_2008 - Another LD with some control - it's good to get one so early in the month - I would like to aim for at least three LDS in June  :smiley: 

*[FRAT MADNESS]*

I was driving my car through a green landscape which was a very large golf course. Occasionally I would driving across a golf hole knocking over the flag and scattering the golfers who were putting. The car seemed to be behaving like a dog at times and it chased after golf balls in flight. It started to race in the direction of a ball that had been struck, as it approached a quite high fence the car jumped over the fence and into the scrub beyond. The vegetation was high over the height of the car, we found the ball and then drove out over a hill and onto a road. 

I got out of the car, it looked like we were on the track by the old country house I used to live in as a kid. I walked up the driveway towards it. It was significantly different, about half was missing and it was very different in how it looked - a lot of coloured plastic around doors and windows, it almost looked like a toy. I walked around the back of the house and down the other side - now the side of the house was covered in thick green ivy. I saw some people coming towards me from behind the house - it was a lecturer, his tall dark long haired wife, and young two kids (a boy and a girl). 

There were just coming to move into the house. I followed them in. The inside of the house looked like the rooms inside a Second Life building (www.secondlife.com) as if the rooms were computerised. I told him that now that he was working in Second Life it looked like he wanted to live in Second Life too! I pointed out some paint work that would need touching up - he was standing behind a bar and rolled his eyes up in despair, saying that he was not a good painter.

I left the house and I ended up walking along a tunnel. It went down for awhile. The tunnel was glass and I ended up finding that I was walking underwater through this seemingly aquarian tunnel, it reminded me of a Jaws movie and I was a little apprehensive. Suddenly to my left I saw something very large swimming alongside the tunnel. It seemed like a cross between a dog, seal and an elephant, its fur was a light brown colour. On its wierd head it had 6 eyes all looking at me. *I realised that this was not right and I had seen nothing like this before ever and so I realised I was dreaming.*

*The strange creature had gone now and I was standing in the large tunnel looking forward into the distance. It was so quiet. The tunnel very sterile like a hospital or airport. I decided to try to summon a DC. I imagined a human form infront of me and got an ugly looking almost nederthal man, I imagined again and got another DC that was slighly better. I kept imagining and getting more and more DCs although the previous ones expired after 3 seconds. I kept imaging DCs til I got an attractive man and then tried for a woman and got the ugly nederthal version until I worked up to a very attractive woman. All the DCs were expiring and popping into none existance. I thought that attractive woman would stay but she popped too and then I heard a noise behind me.*


*It seemed like there was a huge crowd of college students charging towards me in their uniforms, they were shouting at me and seemed enraged. I started to run. Eventually I came out of the tunnel into the town my Grandparents live in. I started to run down the street towards their house. In their garden wall was a large stone gate with big locked solid wood doors. I saw on either side of the door were college girls in uniform with short skirts. They were holding a plate each with toast on them covered in some white liquid - I remembered that I had to eat the toast in order to join the fraternity but I didn't want to join.* 

*As I approached the doors I made a small trampoline appear in front of me.* *I hit the trampoline at speed and somersaulted forwards through the air, in a parkour kind of way. My hands grabbed the rough stone at the top of the gate and I went into a hand stand with my arms fully straight my legs out at almost 90 degrees on either side. I hung there for a second feeling a great amount of freedom. I pushed off into the garden but I was quite high. I didn't want to hit the ground directly at that speed so I hit a wall joined at 90 degrees to the gate inside the garden at about 45% degrees with the front of my foot. As I slowed down and dropped to the path the wall crumbled and cascasded into the garden to my right.* 

*I ran on through the garden through open arch ways with doors trying to lock the doors behind me or jam them shut but none would - the garden seemed more open than in the past with more open space and less in it. I got to my grandparents back door went inside and locked it behind me and jammed a few heavy things behind the door. I went into their sitting room and apologised to my Grandad for demolishing his wall - he was quite jovial about it telling me that it had always been unstable and needed repairing.*


*-- ends --*

----------


## Namaste

03_06_2008 - very very little in the way of recall last night

*[A BIGGER GARDEN]*

I was standing in the back yard of our home lamenting over the fact that there wasn't a big enough garden for the cat to play in. I walked to the back fence and looked over - there was a huge field behind and directly behind the back fence and a hedge was what looked like a large corrugated iron building that was about 6ft in height and quite long and wide.

I got into the field and pulled a wall off the flimsy structure, it collapsed so that I was left holding two pieces of corrugated iron and a big white glossary piece of cardboard - I was surprised that this was all the building had been made of. 

The back fence and hedge seemed to have disappeared and I was looking at the huge field adjoined to our garden I thought about buying the field to make the garden huge but then reasoned that I wouldn't have enough money to do so.  I stood in the middle of the garden looking around at the scenic mountain views and wondering why anyone would ever want to leave this place!

-- ends --

*Fragment:* I was in some kind of line waiting to get onto a coach - lots of jostling and pushing.  When I got on I went to the back of the coach with the younger people and the back was quite spacious - there were some people from work there, we all went to sleep on the back seat - perhaps getting inappropriately close.

----------


## Namaste

I havn't been doing very well with the journal over the last 5 days or so - it's been extremely busy and I have been very tired -_- But I will get back into the swing of things shortly  :smiley: 

09_06_2008

*[RENTAL AND ROBOTS]*

A dream about my wife leaving me because the room she was staying in within the building that I work in was being re-allocated to a business and her rental would expire shortly.  She had to move into another building down a long dark misty road and had got in with the wrong crowd. She told me the marriage was over.  I was rushing around trying to find the person who rents out the rooms and try to get her to change her mind - I finally found her but she refused. 

I was very upset and I was just about to go into the boardroom as one of the final two contestants in the Apprentice.  I didn't last long in the boardroom as I could only think of the problem with my wife's room so I sneaked out of the recording and found that I was being persued by two hunter killer robots that were like big yellow painted four legged insects - I hid in a large plush bathroom.

-- ends --

----------


## Naiya

*[FRAT MADNESS]*

Woo-hoo, good job getting one so early in the month!  :boogie: 

You know, my dream car is also kind of like a pet to me. I wonder what's up with that?

That creature sounds like it looked pretty crazy. I wish I'd seen it. 

Also, LOL about the mob. Maybe they were mad at you for popping people in and out of reality? I dunno. Hmm.





> I haven't been doing very well with the journal over the last 5 days or so



Don't feel too bad, I've been the same way because of work lately. 





> She told me the marriage was over.



Ugh, those kinds of dreams are the worst. I'd take a regular scary nightmare over those any day (or night). When my sister was in Iraq I'd have the worst nightmares about things happening to her.  :Sad:  Fortunately those kinds of dreams are usually just our fears playing out.

----------


## Namaste

Thanks Naiya - yes it was very nice to get one very early on in the month - it means that I can try and surpass my month record  ::D:  Which I have already done! 

Yes the car seems either like a pet or an extension of my body - well alot of people call their car's by name in real life so I guess its not too wierd to have a pet like car in a dream  :smiley:  It's good ur car is pet like too  ::D: 

Yes the strange creature was well wierd - certainly enough to jolt me into a Lucid Dream - very freaky! I am not sure what the mob was so angry about and I wasn't going to hang around to find out  :wink2: 

Yes work and other things can get in the way of recall and journals, especially if you throw a little stress into the mix - had to reschedule a holiday to 4 months later because of a mistake at the embassy  :Sad: 

Oh dear yes you must have been worried about your sister - yes certainly fears do play themselves out in our dreams - I don't have 'scary' nightmares but yes that is akin to a nightmare in itself! 

Three LDs so far in the month and we are only half way though - although these latest two are pretty short! But its very good news anyways as its the first time I have had 3 LDs in a month before!

13_06_08

*[THE ROCKETEER]*

I was at some kind of family gathering, it seemed like it would be for a wedding or a funeral as all the family members were there. There was an old woman who I had never seen before who was very tall for an old lady - like 6ft - with totally white hair, very skinny and naked from the waist down - everyone was covering their eyes or looking away as she walked around seemingly oblivious to the fact she had forget to put on some clothes!

In an effort to keep away from the old lady I knelt on the floor by a small boy who had a large piece of paper and lots of colouring crayons. I watched him as he drew a picture and advised him on the right colours to use. When he had finished the picture I was surprised to see that it looked exactly like me!

I heard a deep voice behind us congratualting the boy on a nice drawing - we turned around. It was an old man, chubby with white hair and beard, he was wearing round glasses - a bit of a santa figure. He explained he was some kind of inventor and asked if I would like to see his latest creation.

I went out side with my wife and the old man. We could see a rocket on the lawns of the stately home we had been inside. It was like a miniture rocket, dark red, plump and rounded - it looked fat like the old man. He said would we like to come inside the rocket. I doubted it would fit three. We climbed up a small ladder to the top of the rocket. My wife went in first and had to get into the toilet room of the rocket which was tiny, I squeezed into a mini corridor and the old man's considerable bulk into the drivers seat - it was ultra claustrophobic as I couldn't move at all!

The rocket blasted off, a huge noise, vibrations and shudderings. It got to a certain height, turned and started to come down fast. There was a certain amount of terror as the ground approached. It seemed at almost certain impact the rocket shattered into a huge cloud of bubbles that disappated very fast.

I was standing on some kind of open green area and looking towards a large old building that seemed to be a mismash of different shapes and constructions. There was a large window in the side of one of the buildings in the distance. I could see what looked like two maids tidying a bed - both with their hair in pony tails. Two women came in through a door at the back of the room and they were topless.

I decided that I would like a closer look and so I walked towards the building. The closer I got the configuration of the buildings changed so my view was blocked and I was walking in a straight line to the window - so I was surprised. I walked around the side of the wall that was now in my way -the window had changed and now it was a church stained glass window.

I got to the window and looked in . One the pews in the church sitting in rows were children from secondary school. I was looking through the window at the face of a girl from my class (looking exactly as she had). *I thought how can she still look the same shouldn't she have aged. I realised that I was dreaming. I continued to look along the line of seated kids especially close ups of their faces. Marvelling how real they looked as if I was looking at them when I was at school.* 

*For some reason I closed my eyes and felt the vibrations that often signify the boundary between dream and reality. I struggled with it worried I would lose lucidity and not wanting to open my eyes in case I woke up. I struggled some more then opened my eyes and I was awake in bed!*

(One of the shortest LDs since I started LDing but an LD never the less!)

-- ends --

15_06_08

*[GOOD AND BAD VIBRATIONS]*

I was walking through a field and was just coming out from behind a rocky outcrop at the top of a hill. A little in the distance I saw the boss and some of the workers sitting in a circle. I started to duck back hoping I hadn't been seen but I had and was motioned over. We got a bit of a grilling from the boss to try to determine who was doing what. I got a little underfire - we all got warnings to get more done or we would be fired.

-- woke up --

Wanted to try WBTB to stayed up for a little time, thinking about LDing and doing RCs. I went back to bed and did 61 point relaxation and some affirmations. 

I was like a digital character in a computer game (like an isometric view game). I had to battle robots (which looked alot like some white robots off a car-advertisement I had seen in the evening). I battled them for sometime even though I had no weapons - then I got a huge group chasing me. I ducked into a room in the hotel where the game was set.

I was normal again - the room was intensely small. I left the room. I seemed to have entered some kind of spectacularly big and wide open foyer area - very plush and rich. There were lots of maids walking around going into corridors and pushing trolleys. There was a maid walking through the centre of the foyer that had on the most micro of skirts - she seemed to be shouting and kicking up a fuss about something - three security guards were needed to subdue her and pin her down on the floor. I walked past.

I came to some stairs and went down into a large room - the carpet was dark red. In the middle of the room was like an ornate alter. There was a man sitting on the alter, naked apart from some material covering his midrift. He was like a body builder and hugely muscular. I walked over and pulled away the material. *He didn't have boy's equipment but a girls. I thought that can't be right and I realised that I was dreaming.*

*The man had turned into a goddess of a woman with long black curly hair. She told me to undress so I did. Then she said, "Not here". I got dressed again and she gave me directions. I started walking with her walking behind me. I went down a few flights of stairs into a small room that looked like a utility room. The woman sat on a washing machine that started to wash - it looked like she was enjoying the vibrations of the machine. She told me to undress again and I did.*

*I closed my eyes for some reason and I realised I had done it again. After the last dream I was worried and I wanted to fight against it stronger. I could see a little image in the middle of the blackness so I tried to make it larger and larger. It was a computer screen and I could see the Internet on it - some kind of site with an animated character on the home page - some kind of wholesome housewife. The page kept rotating and I tried to rotate it back - when it shrunk I tried to enlarge it again. I started to feel the vibrations and tried to relax a few times and I imagined a scene I wanted when I opened my eyes - but it wasn't to be and I woke up!*

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

16_06_2008

*[SOFT SELL]*

I was walking through a small town in which my parents used to have a small local shop (it looked exactly the same as back then). I had walked up one of the main streets and around a corner into the square in front of the clock tower, it was now a car park and area for the buses to pull into. 

As I walked across the square some guy approached me. Quite young with cap that covered his eyes, seemed to be wearing a tracksuit and some bling, looked like a layabout. For some reason he convinced me to come to look at his car which he was selling.

It was a beige colour and looked like some kind of American car - it was a reasonably long car but looked old fashioned.  He got in the passengers seat and myself into the drivers seat (it was the UK way round - steering wheel on the right).  He had persuaded me to take a test drive.

As I started off the man had turned into a young woman, who seemed to be dressed for a night out, she was a bit slutty, a female version of the man, a bit of a wastetrel but cute.  She had long dark black hair (those ringlets again!), big anime like eyes that were too moist as if she was going to cry, sort of a glazed look, she seemed to like to pout her lips.  She was telling me about the car as I was driving out of the car park.

The price caught my attention and I considered buying it. It was £7000 and it was a P Registration which I calculated was about 20 years old.  (It is funny that I would pay that much in a dream in RL I might have paid £500 for it as a run about!).  I drove into the carpark of the local bank (the car park bigger than usual) which had open wooden doors that looked ancient and rotten. It was mostly empty with a sporadic parkage.

We got out the car and I told her I had decided not to buy. She wasn't happy about it.  I gave her a hug and walked off not looking back.  I had considered giving her my brother's telephone number as he was looking for a date but I thought that then she would contact me in the future and I didn't want that.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

18_06_2008

*[FORMALLY ARRESTED]*

I was riding a bicycle and I was a bit lost and tried to cross a busy motorway quite a few times, trying to find places were there was a central crossing area so that I wouldn't have to go across too many lanes at once. The traffic was very fast and none stopped so I had to cycle for my life to cross them.  I gave up looking for were I wanted to go and cycled along a smaller path that was on a rise to the side of the motorway.  I came across the actor (I think he is called Mckenzie Crook), who was one of the the pirates on Pirates of the Carribean, the tall thin one with the false eye - british actor!  He wanted
me to help him carry a large piece of glass - like a large window.  We both took a side and tottered around as it was heavy, we tried to carry it up the slope but failed.

I had become a young boy and I was hanging around inside a supermarket.  I saw that there was an old man who walked around the supermarket doing cleaning jobs.  One day I picked up a broom and started to sweep up the store especially around the tills and the counters.  I did it so quickly and well that the store managers were impressed mthe old man was upset and always looked at me in a distainful way, perhaps fearing for his job. I saw a lot of men gathered by some wooden buildings at the back of the car park, one of the small buildings doors was open.  I looked in and it was pitch black.

We were on holiday, it seemed like in Italy.  My wife said that she wanted to go to the cinema so I stopped somewhere and we bought two tickets to a movie.  We got back in the car and I drove towards the cinema.  When we got there we drove up a narrow road towards it.  On the right was a booth with a person inside and a small glass screen. I pushed the tickets through that were in little white card packs. The guy tutted over the tickets and eventually gave them back to us telling us that when they were issued a mistake must have been made and the issuer put them inside the wrong envelopes. The tickets were stamped SY2 and the envelopes SY1.  He waved us through.

We drove up to another checkpoint with a barrier.  There was a stern looking guard on the left and on the right of the car.  I rolled down the window and handed out the tickets. The guard looked at them and also tutted loudly, shaking his head.  I told him what the other man had said about a possible mistake.  The guard told me to, "Shut Up!" I was a bit taken a back by his out burst.  He told us both to get out of the car as we were being formally arrested.  We got out of the car.  The front of the car seemed to have disappeared up to the front doors.  I pressed a switch on the key fob to wind up the windows and another to centrally lock the doors.

We went with the men into a room that was bland and beige.  There was one window at the back of the room. We sat on chairs by the wall, the guards at a computer each. One of the guards leaned back in his chair and stared up at the ceiling with his eyes wide, the other guy was using the computer and eventually printing something. He came over and handed us two papers, they said we were being formally released without charge on using incorrect tickets.  Back at the car I made some snide comments and said, "In the UK we can just go into cinemas, we don't mind if terrorists blow us up in them!".

We went into the cinema and walked to the screen.  We came into the big cinema room at the top.  There was a few people in but not many.  The movie was some kind of low budget porn movie. The people on the back row were copying the movie as it played and some were just pleasing themselves.  My wife wanted to sit right against the wall at the back on some plastic school looking chairs but I got her to come and sit with me on the left of the cinema seats about 4 rows down.

A little into the movie I wanted the bathroom so I squeezed past my wife to get out of the cinema room.  I walked to the bathroom along wide corridors.  When I got there it was a long urinal that all shared. There was already a man there in the middle so I went to the right of him a comfortable distance away. He started to move closer to me so I edged away and then he did it again so I moved again.  I was getting close to the edge and running out of space.

Suddenly he was right up next to me and urinating on my trouser leg. I grabbed the back of his head and smashed him into the wall and then tried to overbalance him.  He fell to the ground as I ran to the door. I heard a noise and turned, he had a handgun. I jumped towards the door hearing the gun discharge - I scrabbled on my hands and knees into a run and fled down the corridor.  I got into the cinema screen and told my wife to meet me at the cinema entrance urgently.  I took ages sneaking around corridors to the entrance to avoid the man.  I ran up to my wife, she asked me to get her a chocolate flapjack from the cinema shop, she wasn't pleased that I was in a rush and so I had to go and buy the flapjack anyway regardless of the danger.

-- ends --

----------


## Naiya

Wow more LDs already.  ::shock::  I have a feeling that it will start to take off for you over the next couple of months...pretty soon instead of focusing on inducing LDs you'll need to be going to the next step of focusing on dream quality and dream control. 

It seems like most of your LDs come from a logical awareness. It's interesting because one of my theories on natural LDers is a sort of constant "awareness" or mindfulness of one's surroundings. Reality checks touch on it, but they're not as effective since at best you only become mindful of your environment for a moment, instead of practicing a constant mindfulness. I think I'm going to base my tutorial from the idea of constant awareness (which I found out not long ago is a big thing in Tibetan Dream Yoga).  :smiley:

----------


## Namaste

Thanks for your comments Naiya  :smiley:  I hope you are right and that I can break into more frequent LDs.  Logic does seem to play a big part in becoming Lucid in DILDS for me - I am looking forward to your tutorial  ::D: 


Here's a dream catch up for July  :wink2: 

01_07_2008

*[BIG AND GREEN!]*

I was with a small group of other people we had gone to somekind of amusement park and had entered a water gun haunted house attraction.  We were all armed with high powered pressure washers. The idea was to shot to kill all the scary monsters in the haunted house. It seemed a bit disappointing with cardboard cutouts and plastic masks stapled to bits of wood that flicked up in an attempt to scare us - it seemed like a kiddie version.  We left the haunted house out of the back door after a little while and found ourselves in some kind of post apocalyptic environment, but with green ooze on the ground and bubbling in ponds.  We crept over the landscape and saw some big green demon monsters with wings and tusks, sort of flying/walking! They looked bad and perhaps water guns wouldn't work!

-- ends --

*[CAREER PATH]*

I had been assigned to this youngish girl about 17/18 who was trying to make a choice of which university to go to and I was some kind of career advisor!  I made a few choices showing her pictures of the campuses on the front of prospectuses.  She turned them all down except one claiming she had bad relationship experiences in all the others. She liked the sound of the Devon University as I explained that it was a long way away and close to the coast in the South East. She seemed to brush up against me like a cat as I was telling her about it.  

I was travelling with her and her mum and boyfriend and we were going to see the student accomodation for the University of Devon. I led them into the accommodation which wasn't a halls of residence but more like privately owned apartments. It was like a two level top floor apartment - the rooms looked like something from a 1890s house that I had seen as a musuem exhibit recently but the student and her mum/bf also seemed keen on the place commently that they liked to rennovate old properties!

-- ends --

*[MISSING KFC]*

I was cornered at the end of the work day by my immediate boss and some other female office workers they wanted to invite me to my bosses house as she was cooking dinner.  It was the last place I wanted to go after a work day and so I said I would but when I got in my car I drove to the nearest KFC.  As I was getting out some of the women pulled up in their car and said I was lost and that I should get a lift with them so I did have to go to dinner after all - although I resolved to return to get some KFC before I returned home!


-- ends --

02_07_2008 - recall a little poor - not feeling too well!

*[DING, DING]*

I was driving a Super mario Cart on a game track, racing against my brother. He came up behind me and knocked me off the track at the top of a loop, I had to start at the beginning and catch him up. I knocked him off the track also and we repeated this a few times until I managed to get out ahead so he wasn't able to catch me up.  I drove through lines and lines of coins all going Ding Ding as I hit them!

I came to a very small room at the end of the track.  In the room were two teenagers (a boy and a girl) and an aging grandmother. The room was made of brick walls and was lit with torches, dust and cobwebs and old bookshelves lined the room.  We saw some big numbers and letters floating around us. They were VPORT BE (I forgot the numbers). I tried to reorder the letters to spell a word and announced. "You could spell BEAT with those letters". Then I apologised realising that wasn't true. I said to the girl, "I pronounce you rightful heir to the vertical port".

-- ends --

*[GOING TO WAR]*

In a crowded city centre full of people ready to go to war.  I saw some familar names but not close ones.  I went into a building to my right and saw a whispered discussion between some pheasant people. I sneaked out the back of the building but got ambushed by a large number of enemies, like tall mole-bird people with colourful cloaks with runes inscribed on them - they all had elaborate spears that they proded at me as I kept low to the groud trying to cover myself with a shield - for some reason I got away.

I joined the other fighters going through a shimmering portal of multi-coloured light and into a wierd world with a purple sky, their were violent clashes alround and a multitude of unusual creatures fighting us!

--ends --

Low level recalls but I have been quite unwell for almost a week  

06_07_08

*[LOST MY PASSPORT]*

I was taking a trip by train (a recurring trip that has happened quite a few times in dreams so far) I was rushing to get to a platform to catch a particular train. The platform was above me and too the right and I had to take some curving stairs and walkways.  I got towards the train and a conductor stepped in front of me and told me that I had to put my passport into a slot in the side of the train which was like an old steam engine. I dropped the passport into the side of the train and entered the train.  Upon disembarcing the train at my destination I forgot to collect my passport and then had to spend ages calling people and chasing around the station in order to try to retrieve my passport.

-- ends --

07_07_08

*[POINT BLANK]*

I was returning home (to the old country house I used to live in as a kid) with my wife.  It was later in the day and beginning to darken in the sky.  We got to the front door and noticed that it was open ajar which it shouldn't have been.  We went in and were shocked to see we had been robbed.  We looked from room to room but almost everything had been taken.  

We set out in our car looking for the robbers and ended up driving in a very busy road through a city.  I made some mistakes and ended up driving through some red lights on the wrong side of the road and saw a huge yellow earth moving truck bearing towards us. I managed to swerve around it impossibly.  We kept on driving and ahead of us was a van that we could see our stuff in through the back window.

I accelerated in front of the van and we saw three men in the front.  The vehicles were very close I put my arm out of the open drivers window (we drive on right in the UK the van was to my right) and I opened fire on the men in the van with what looked like a Glock handgun. I put a bullet straight through the forehead of one man and then another at almost point blank range and waved the gun at the driver of the van to force him over to the side of the road - he pulled over.

We got out of the car - myself training the gun on the man who got out of the van.  A large van pulled up and three burly security guards got out. The restrained the man onto a gurney. The guards started to unload the van onto somekind of trolley.  

The restrained man wanted me to come over to him.  I walked across slowly, wary.  I was right to be wary as when I was close enough he slashed out quick and tried to stab me with a hypodermic syringe. I avoided his attack.  The guards were wheeling all our belongings to a lift and then also the man too behind them.  We followed to the lift.  They seemed mostly inside the life but as the doors shut the mans head was trapped in the doors which closed tight, the lift started to go up and the man's head bulged and distorted as it was dragged upwards until three eye balls popped out of his head that disappeared and the eyeballs fell onto the dusty earth at the base of the lift doors.

-- ends -- 
07_08_2008 - Small amount of recall last night!

*[GHOSTLY DESIRES]*

I was walking with my wife through a misty countryside area my wife trying to persuade me to sleep with a girl that I used to like at school. The girl was now a ghost and we were looking for the ghost to show up on the misty lane that was long and lined with wooden posts connected with barbed wire.  

We didn't find the ghost and went back to the city.  We were going to a building that was a conference centre. A masssive central building with huge sandstone columns. My wife's mother was holding a conference there and there were lots of people attending, currently all seated at long tables having a hot served lunch.

My mother in law possessed magical powers and as she stood in  front of us she cast some kind of spell so that a DVD fell into each of our hands with a printed cover on them, showing the first frame of the scene -the picture on the front of my DVD was of my wife curled up on a bed looking like Sailor Moon.  The DVDs held video of our current sexual desires and she said that they would be played in the afternoon at the conference!  We weren't too happy about that and so we took the discs and left the conference quickly!

-- ends --

Fragment:

I was at an airport trying to catch a plane. I wasn't exactly sure of the flight number and heard an announcement that I thought was about the right one.  I went through an area and it didn't seem to be as right as I expected and time was coming close.  I approached two women behind an information desk at the top of a very long and high escalator to ask for information about the flight and where I should be.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

08_07_08 - Small fragment from what feels like a large dream

I was on some kind of pirate ship in a storm with waves several times higher than the ship, water everywhere deluging us!  The crew was fighting to keep the ship afloat and on course.

The ship flipped upside down (pirates of the carribean) and we ended up in what seemed to be somekind of lush jurassic kind of landscape with the sun setting - the sky was beautiful and the vegetation exotic.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

09_07_08 - A very fragmented set of recalls 

*F1:* Driving to a woman's house to buy a very large sack of potatoes - waiting in the car outside on the side of the road until it was time to knock on her door - she was a middle aged woman.

*F2:* I was using a small red handheld console that only ran one program - it appeared to be a choices game relating to experiences / communication and relationships at school - there was a Adult and Teen version - the graphics were pixelly black and white and the characters in the game were like Japanese Anime characters.

*F3:* A solider was telling two male and one female soldier that the UK drinking water was becoming polluted with faeces (poops for the lay person) from other countries, he suggests to them it's because people find things in streams and rivers and bring them back to the UK. The soldiers are standing on a rocky outcrop above a river fishing into it and pulling out pieces of metal like a short metal pole for transport back to the UK!

*F4:* A family argument about moving out of a house between a young man and a rather petulant young woman and another relative. The man gives the woman one of two keys on a key ring. They start moving some boxes form the detached garage into a small bedroom in the house. The woman shouts loudly that she will have moved out by Thursday. Out in the garage I am moving some boxes. I see a man dressed in what looks like a white space suit who is chained up, I tell him to make sure he has been released by Thursday.

*F5:* I was with two people from my office going to do a work task and we get distracted and end up having lunch of pizzas and tortias made in the pottery kilns in an art room cooked by a older man tutor who teaches students about soil.  The pizzas are loaded with toppings.

*F6:* I was out in the street and I threw a ball for my cat.  The cat chased it along way and caught it.  The cat sees a car driving my way and jumps in through the window.  As the car speeds towards me it turns the corner close to the pavement and brakes sharply. The cat flies out of the window and strikes a wall next to me very hard (like as if a soft toy had been thrown at a wall in a bad movie stunt). The cat gets up and comes over to me with the ball seemingly unhurt!

*F7:* I had arranged somekind of training and my boss wanted me to find out if it was suitable as I hadn't read the details about it carefully enough so I couldn't really say what it contained.  I had been by the evening before throwing socks over the wall of the building area in which the event would take place so I would be prepared to stay there.  The man had been out in the garden with his two large dogs and he came over to tell me that throwing socks wouldn't be necessary.  

I went to the training event the next day with at least 3 people from my work place.  The event was held by a man called Tony Hart (who used to have a kids art show on TV when I was a kid). The workshop was all about claymation.  Another man in the room held up Tony's DVD to promote it - it was called something like - 'The Techniques of Claymation for Beginners'

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

10_07_08 - Very small dream

*[MUSTACHES]*

I was in some kind of detached suburban house with its little front lawn and white picket fence.  I was worried as some visitors had come and we had to put our cat outside the house. The cat is not used to going outside and so we hoped it would be ok.  Every now and again I looked out through the partially rotated blinds on the big front window overlooking the garden and street.  I could see the cat outside playing with the neighbours cat - two dogs ran over but the cats didn't seem to be particularly disturbed. The lawn seemed to be partially overgrown and there was many different flowers and plant species including meadow grasses!

I appeared to start to view a trailer for a follow up to the movie 'Superbad' but some kind of more hardcore version.  I appeared to go into the movie that was set in this room and I started to help the black fuzzy haired led character to wash large chunks of semen off the walls (there was lots of it) - there was a flashback to him spraying the wall earlier when drunk - the trailer was the worst of teen movies rolled into one!

The fuzzy black haired lead was joined by another guy who looked almost like him but they now had big black italien plumber like mustaches - two busty blondes dressed in blue shorts and yellow tops had joined them.  My wife and I followed them upstairs.  

All four of them got into a bed lined up in a row FMFM.  The women got on top of the men and they started to get naughty.  There was some loud music playing and after a minute or two there was some intense banging on the front door of the house.  They ignored it for a minute but then it got very loud.  The men jumped out of bed and went downstairs.  My wife and I went into another smaller room. We could hear the arguing downstairs and the screaming voices.  We wondered if we should get naughty on the single bed but the bedroom door didn't have a lock!

-- ends --

----------


## Naiya

*[DING, DING]
*
The letters floating are so weird...but then again in some dreams things are nearly impossible to read. Plus the logic center of the brain is basically turned off (except in LDs), so your interpretation within the dream is always drastically different than after you wake up. That's always fascinated me.
*
[POINT BLANK]*

Whoa, this one was pretty violent, especially as far as your dreams go. Usually that's a sign that it's a dream your unconscious mind wants you to take notice of. Why do you think the guys were taking your stuff? They were security guards, but they were acting like bad guys. Do you think it may have to do with feelings of disillusionment toward an authority figure in your life?


*
[GHOSTLY DESIRES]*

lol. It just cracks me up that your mother in law has magical powers. I would've left too!



*[MUSTACHES]
*
Mario and Luigi in disguise?

----------


## Namaste

Oops I didn't update my journal for awhile - here's quite a few more!  Still no LDs in July but there is still some time to go and so here's hoping for a nice batch of them in the next few weeks!

Hmm well Naiya your right the dream Point Blank was pretty violent compared to my usual dreams.  It's probably because my inlaws are visiting and they are making themselves at home and taking over a little - they are from a different culture and so the way they get involved with the house and stuff is natural to them and they are trying to help but I am not getting much say and just sitting back and letting it flow around me so that could be the source of that dream. 

11_07_08

*[BABY DRAGONS]*

In an underground cave - pools of water scattered around. Watching old man walking through the cave, long inscribed robes and white goatee beard - the cave ceiling quite low. I know that he wants to transport some mysterious black beetles on a plane but is worried that customs will detect them in a suitcase or package. He lies down in one of the pools of water and opens his mouth wide.  Beetles start to stream out of the water and into his mouth while more completely cover his entire body.  He staggers out of the pool and towards the cave entrance completely blacked out - one of his feet is a mass of beetles and he trails a copious quantity of blood.

I turn to someone next to me as if we are watching a movie and say, "there has got to be an easier way!". The person is my boss and we realise we are late for a meeting.  We walk up several flights of stairs and then sit at the top on some chairs, talking and eating. After a while we realise that we are in the wrong place and return back down the stairs and then walk through some corridors of my old school to the outside lone English/Arts block.

We look through the big glass windows and see a kind of restaurant layout a breakfast buffet for the children. Lines of tables with white cloths - children eating.  A staff member supervising as I commented to my boss. "if they weren't there the kids would trash the place in minutes".  I saw there were some unsuall oversized glass jugs about a 1/2 metre in height, containing orange juice and milk.

We went to the back of the building and into a room where people had gathered for an all staff meeting. There were lots of wooden benches that people were sitting on like in a lecturer theatre. We sat there for awhile watching a movie about a cute duck. Someone was asking me if I had seen Daniel and I said he was behind me - it was an old school kid with ginger hair - the person said not that Daniel.

I saw the TV Personality Noel Edmonds (An old TV favourite in the UK) talking to some kid at the side of the room. He thought he had the kid distracted and everyone else but I could see he was replacing a box near a pile of plastic stroage boxes with one of his own. The box he was taking was cardboard, slightly damp on the bottom and had a picture of a blck chinese style dragon on the front - he replaced it was an identical looking box - Ahh I thought to myself perhaps the beetles grow up to be dragons!  

There was a large wooden pen in the corner of the room with about 3 level to it - hay inside.  There were two cats walking around inside the pens - one was dark coloured and the other more of an orangey-white tabby style cat!

-- ENDS --


12_07_08

*[liGHTS OUT]*

I was in a hotel rom with my wife, the curtains weren't closed and our lights were out.  We were looking over at a building which was like a small skyscraper, it seemed like we had an apartment there over three floors.  We had noticed that we had left the lights on on all three floors.  In the bedroom on the top most floor we could see a wall display of music bars going up and down so we knew the music had been left on and much too loud by looking at the bars.

I had to go back to the apartments to turn everything off so I walked through the dark streets along the coast towards the skyscraper.  I went into the lobby that was very big.  I thought I migiht use the life but the lobby was crowded and when the lift doors opened loads of people flooded inside, there might have been room for one more but I decided against it and walked through a door that led to a stairwell.  It was a spiral staircase and very thin in width and claustrophobic, as I walked up my shoulders brushed both sides.  I met a person coming down and somehow we managed to squeeze hard against the walls so we could pass.

We I got to our level I saw the that this floor was like some kind of magical world - vaguely elven.  Lots of floating lights and arcing ripples of purple flashing energy eminated from the surroundings.  I walked through some corridors into an opening and over a bridge to some kind of mushroom type platform.  My brother and his girlfriend were there.  I said to them, "I am trying to break out of a dream". They suggested that we did forward rolls to help and I did and tried to concentrate on an object but I wasn't sure why (all this should have got me a DILD really!)

I left the floor and back to the ground floor.  I met my wife and we walked to the building expansive restaurant. We ordered giant beef burgers that were immense in size - about the size of my head!

-- ENDS --

13_07_08

*[EYE OF THE STORM]*

My wife, myself, her parents & brother were trying to get to a location but the weather was turning back.  We seemed to be on a concrete sidewalk along the bank of a river.  The wind was getting up and was whipping the water into a frenzy.  Boats on the sea where riding the waves and shrubbery and trees were bending due to the force of the wind.  I knew that my wife's brother and father had both got into mini helicopters up the bank to our right.  We could see them lifting up with the rotors surprisingly droopy and bendy - as they spun it looked like a bowl was over the top of the cockpits. 

They radioed to us that we should get in too as they thought the helicopters would make it to the deestination.  I laughed visualising the distance and told them that I didn't think it was possible.  I pulled out a taxi card and called a taxi company and they came to give us a lift.

My wife and I ended up at the location and it was to take part in the UK Apprentice with Alan Sugar.  Two teams of two had to take on a project to build a luxury mansion from stratch.  We got on a helicopter that looked like ex-military - the inner walls were made of sheet metal, the seats not comfortable.

-- ENDS --

14-07-2008

*[CENTREFOLD]*

I was lying on my stomach on a big double bed.  There was a porn magazine open in front of me and I was looking at the woman on the pages.  She was a brunette with her hair up, pretty face, wearing a glossy pink satin bra and panties.  

I looked up from the magazine through the open door to my left into a room that was diagonally across from the one that I was in that also had its door open. The woman from the magazine was walking around in the room in the same clothes.  

She saw me and walked across the hallway and into the room and started to act out some of the poses in the magazine. She took off her bra and panties and climbed on top of me.

-- ENDS --

15_07_2008

*[EX-LAWYER]*

I had some kind of argument with my wife and she had stormed off.  I started to look for her around the house but I couldn't find her - the house seemed so big with many rooms.

I bumped into the housekeeper who told me that she had gone to see her old lawyer that she used to use back in her home country and that he had now moved to the UK.

I wasn't sure where his office was but I got in the car and started to drive.  I spotted my wife walking down a long street after a while of driving so I caught up and drove slow with the window down trying to persuade her to get in the car and come home.

I kept following her but ditched the car.  She went into quite an old and quite a run down building.  I followed her inside.  It was some kind of shop with a rusty old bell that clattered upon entry. The goods were old and tattered - the shop was dark with no internal lights only what muted sunlight that slipped through the dirty windows.  There was quite alot of old blacked cookware hanging from the ceiling.

My wife was talking to the woman behind the shop's counter - there was also an entrance to a hallway beyond the counter. I stepped up behind my wife to hear the conversation - she was asking to speak to the lawyer and I gathered his office was upstairs - the woman was also from my wife's home country but she appeared hostile to my wife and especially to me.

She picked up an old fashioned phone yellowed by years and use and dialled the number of the office upstairs.  She held the phone for ages with seemingly no answer. She announced he wasn't answering the phone.  We heard a noise of someone coming down a staircase and then we saw a man in the hallway.  He looked like some young version of Robert Redford with floppy blonde hair.  He was dressed in a thick blue dressing gown and it appeared he had been sleeping.

My wife asked if she could come up and he said she could - he walked though a door embedded into the bottom of the stairs - a small toilet and sink inside and closed the door.  The woman behind the counter said it was unlikely that I would be able to go up to and pointed to the corner of the shop and told me to wait there but I stated where I was.

The man came out eventually now all prim and proper and dressed as a lawyer. I got invited upstairs too to my surprise.  We followed him up the wooden stair case that creaked terribly. Into his office he sat behind a big black desk and we sat on black leather chairs opposite him.  My wife bent over the desk to hand the lawyer some papers and I thought that her skirt was really to short for the occassion!

-- ENDS --

----------


## Namaste

16_07_2008 - No LDs yet this month but at least my recall is daily and I am sticking to it so far this month (only several missed days!) 

*[KIDNAP]*

I was in the garden with my wife and little girl. It was a large garden with tall wooden fencing and lots of tall plants and shrubs.  I was holding my girl's hand and we went through a side gate near the house and looked at the road that ran past the house.  There was an old volkwagon from the 60's parked on the roadside in the distance, but it was rusted beyond belief - all oranges and browns!

http://cache.jalopnik.com/assets/res...Bus_Frt_LH.jpg

I told my door that is was called the 'Goddess Wagon' and she seemed interested in it.  We went back into the garden.  Later on I was by the back fence with my wife, she was digging in the soil and I was sitting on the broken down back fence.  A woman approached me, with short bottle blonde hair.  She began asking me if I would give a donation to the charity that she was collecting for - a charity to help hungry orphaned children in South Africa. I was a bit reticent about it and umming and arring feeling annoyed to be bothered at home in the garden on a nice sunny day - my wife was making coughing noises and giving me penetrating looks as if to say don't give her anything.  The woman kept on and on and I fished around for my wallet knowing that there was a &#163;1 coin inside.  I gave it to the woman and she thanked me and walked off.

I realised I hadn't seen my girl for awhile and got worried.  I went back down the garden and saw that the gate was open. Something in my mind told me to check out the old vehicle.  I looked inside when I got to it and couldn't see anything.  I shouted my girl's name and I heard her voice muffled.  It looked like she was in the trunk of the vehicle. I tried to open it but it was locked.  I got into the back vehicle whose doors were open hoping I could try to release her from the inside.  Suddenly all the doors locked and the blonde haired woman got into the drivers seat.  There was a wire screen between the drivers front and the passenger seats so I couldn't reach the woman to stop her driving off.

I managed to pull up the back seats and sat in the trunk with my daughter.  After a while the woman disappeared and to men were in the front.  They were talking amongst themselves saying that we were at least 4 hours away and that in this location we (me and my daughter) wouldn't be able to be traced and they thought they could keep us captivate for at least 40 years.  Hearing the names of places I pulled out my cell phone hoping to call the police but my credit was gone and battery so low that it wouldn't dial 999 (emergency services) even!

We pulled into some kind of farm yard with big sheds around.  We were roughly taken from the vehicle and pushed into a large barn - the door was secured from the outside.  After a while of looking around I found a large blue headed axe with a long handle.  I started to smash at the large wooden door with it over and over.  There was writing on the door painted in white paint that said something like Bensons Ltd.  As I smashed at the door parts of the letters splintered and flew off and the wood was ripped apart by the axe.  I repeatedly smashed at the door and it seemed to be giving away as light was coming through.  I could see movement outside the barn as the blocked the door with something - I stopped.

Later on a lot of men brought a brand new double bed into the barn with a mattress.  As they were about to leave I rushed at the bed and started hacking it to pieces, severing off the legs and headboard until the base was splinters and only the mattress was left.  I laughed at the men by the door shouting, "What did you expect me to do!" - they left. My daughter said, "It's ok Daddy I don't mind sleeping on the floor!".

We eventually managed to escape the barn and ran away through the fields surrounding it.  My daughter ran ahead with ease, almost skipping as though it was a fun game we were playing.  I was struggling along behind her my whole body on fire with fatigue and struggling to keep my legs going to move forward.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

20_07_2008

*[RABBIT IN A ROCKETSHIP]*

I was visiting a client for which I had done some promotional work for.  I was taking them my latest piece of work.  The area the company wsa based in was some rolling countryside - quiet and peaceful.  We sat down to view the video.  The video was of a 3D white rabbit piloting a rocketship over the countryside and ended with a tag line and a pack shot - the product was a new type of table! The client started to complain about the video that it was too long and then they rewound to a piece of the video where the rabbit appeared to jerk a little - a little few pixels glitch over a few frames. I assured them these were minor problems that could easily be retified.

I got back to work and all the staff were saying that I didn't do well enough on the clients piece of work and that I hadn't put in enough effort.  I liked the 3D promotional video so I was already upset that the client had been negative and the work people were annoying me too.  A woman approached me and said some hurtful things about my work (an ex employee at my work place).  I punched her to the ground and started to kick her in the head and stomach repeatedly.  A guy approached (another ex employee) and went into the office.  I went out of the building expecting him to climb out the window to get away.  I opened the window further from outside and waited for him (the window would have been the window to the men's bathroom!)

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

21_07_2008

*[MESSAGE AND VISITORS]

*I was using the computer in the bedroom upstairs, my wife's computer.  It was dark in the room, most of the light coming from the screen, but some natural light still coming from the window eventhough it was quite late.  A message box appeared at the top left of the screen.  A black and white box saying msg from Matt.  I opened it and replied 'Hello'. I got a reply back about wishing that I wouldn't critise his attire and then showing some kind of advertisement for a jacket with a picture.  He was worried that I would get cold - the msg was intended for a person called Mike and the message had come to me in error!

I quickly switched off the chat hearing people coming up the stairs. It was my wife, her parents, her brother and two visitors (other distant family members from my wife's side) who were paying a visit.  They greeted me enthuastically enough with hugs but when they heard I was feeling a little unwell with a cold they stepped back far as if I had the plague! I pointed to my wife's parents saying that they had been here two weeks but they hadn't caught anything from me so far!

 -- ends --

----------


## Namaste

22_07_2008 

*[LATE ASSIGNMENT]*

I was with my wife walking around a university building that was old with many floors, the stair wells ancient - it was like a multistorey car park. We walked along corridors going up and down floors looking for a lecture theatre.  We got there but the lecture had ended.  We saw the old fat white haired tutor leaving through another door.  I knew there was an assignment to hand in tommorrow and it hadn't been started.  My wife was laid back and said it was late and we should have an early sleep and do it tommorrow morning.  I said that would only give about 4 hours to do it in. 

I reminded her that I had seen the submitted paper of the best girl student in the class and that it was thick and full of content. I remebered the letters on most of the pages were just abbreviations, like FA and SCA.  I was unsure what they meant but I remebered that there was quite alot of written description at the back of the paper.  I told my wife that the student had told me that the tutor had not been satisfied with it and was disappointed she would get a low mark and for all that work.

My wife seemed not too be too worried and we left the building and walked through what looked like a large zen type garden that was mostly shrouded in shadows!

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

23_07_2008

*[PJ IN DANGER!]*

I was looking around somekind of a building.  It was all one storey.  I was thinking about buying the building to locate a new business into.  My wife joined me and we started to think about where things would go in the building. There was some white boarding that came loose when pressing big round press points between the boarding so I took off one panel and looked in - big enough for office space inside and I could envisage computer terminals and employees sat there.  I said to my wife, "We will have to get a toilet fitted!" Mindful that it was illegal not to have a toilet in a small business premises!

I had a look through a few other rooms, with a view to some of the rooms being living space and some being office space.  There was a wierd looking shed attached to the back of the building but I didn't look inside it - there was also a glass porch attached to the front of the shed (brownish with dirt from the inside) but I didn't look at that either!

My mind seemed to wander and I was walking along a beach of sorts that had light grey stones underfoot.  I couldn't tell if it was the sea or a lake but there was a big mass of water to my right.  There was a crowd on the beach, people shouting loudly, some calling for help!  I rushed over.  

There appeared to be someone lying on the ground and I gathered he was in trouble.  Someone was asking the man questions.  I listened hard.  As to his name he answered PJ.

He was asked what was wrong and it appeared it may be that he had the Benz (a condition when divers who dive down deep don't stop at intervals on the way back up - it's got something to do with water pressure or something!).  He was asked how he felt and he described it with two words beginning with C..... (I can't recall them) The words described a fearful and unwell feeling!

I wanted to get a look at PJ to see what he looked like so I barged my way through the crowd to get to him.  I saw a dog's head on a man's body and the dog's noise was wiggling!!!

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

24_07_2008

*[THE DOCTOR AND THE BEAST]*

I was falling through the air watching from a distance my neighbour (who has cancer) sky diving.  I remembered that I was supposed to get to the school tennis courts early so that I could get onto a court to reserve it for myself and my friends to play on during lunchtime.

I had flow up high and the ground looked like a map and I could see the locations of the school friends and others on the map shown by gold medallions that moved as they did. I could see some lagging behind but others had made good progress towards the courts.  I decided to race to be the first there and set of flying in the direction of the courts over the map below.

I got to the location quite quickly and started to fly down towards the ground through thin clouds that disintegrated as I went through them.  The sun was high and bright but there was a lot of mist in the air, the ground was a baked red clay.  There were no courts that I could see upon landing.  I heard a noise and turned around.  There was a huge beast of a creature running in my direction, it was a blood brown and seriously deformed, massive teeth and rolling eyes.  I ran off quickly away from it as it chased - it seemed to have some kind of evil stench around it that made my vision foggy...

I woke up in some kind of hospital with my wife.  It looked like my old high school especially the corridors.  There was a mystery about the place and I was trying to spy on the staff or detect something.  I was being called to go to some kind of hydro-spa therapy and I could see the spa in the other room as I got changed into swimming gear. There was something in my backpack that was precious and that I was worried would get stolen.  I tried to hid it behind some coats in a locker.  I saw there was only one place left in the spa as it was now almost full of people, I rushed over as the final place was taken by a youngish kid.

Suddenly I was now watching the boss of the hospital in a disembodied kind of way as I wasn't there. The boss was like the bad hospital boss in Scrubs, DR Kelso!  He came out of a side door of the hospital, which was a white painted door.  He was standing outside on the gravel on a little road that ran up and around the back of the hospital, his back to the road.  I saw five people appear behind him, 2 men and 3 women. They were all dressed in long white doctor's clothes like him.  There was an air of evil energy about them - they stood unblinking, un moving.

He shouted loudly, "Could you make it so I can sleep in the early mornings". A woman slid foward very quickly and appeared to administer what looked like a vulcan death grip to the man's neck. He fell forward rapidly and fell through the ground into what looked like a swimming pool. I could see him underwater trying to swim to the surface, bubbles escaping his mouth. Then he flicked back up out of the water and into the same standing position as before with the 5 people still behind him. He said loudly, "How do I know it will last can you do something about that".  I man slid forward rapidly and jabbed him in the sides just above his hips on both sides.  Once again he fell forward rapidly and I watched him struggling under the water, this time he was down longer, a close up on his face as bubbles escaped and he fought for breath, trying not to drown!

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

25_07_2008

*[EXPENSIVE TREE]*

My wife and I were leaving the house but got cornered by husband and wife neighbours that lived on the same red brick typed terraced street that was L-Shaped. The neighbours managed to get us to go into their house and into some kind of back room. The room was quite large and set up with tables and chairs in rows and a projector at the back of the room. There were others there and my wife and I were menat to give some kind of presentation using a DVD we had, there was another man preparing to give a presentation but complaining that his mouse wire was too short.

We left the house and the neighbours still leached on to us. Asking us where we were going next.  My wife told them we were going to the airport to take my parents in-law to their flight and that we would go there and back by train.  When asked again she then said we would go by train and back by car which was contridictory.  I was trying to signal to my wife to stop talking.  We eventually got away from them and drove off, I was worrying if the man neighbour had figured out that we had been lying to them!

My wife and I were in the front of the car and my wife's parents and a brother were in the back.  We had decided to go for one last trip out together before the flight back, I learnt that my wife would also be flying back with them too and so I was unhappy about that.

We got to the garden centre that we would be visiting and we looked around for sometime. Eventually someone suggested that we buy a tree that we were looking at. The tree seemed to have quite a  thickish trunk and two branches like a fork out the top of it - no other branches or foilage on it.  We looked at the price tag which said &#163;5.  So it was decided that it would be bought.  I said to my wife's dad who was now my father I don't think this will fit in the car. I said something like we could try but calculating the proportions in my head it didn't look good.

I picked it up and it was heavy, now it had a lot more branches and plenty of foilage.  I couldn't see where I was going because of the trunk and some foilage so someone suggested lifting it higher. I lifter it higher and saw i was approaching the entrance and a till on a desk to my right.  I put down the tree near the till.  The man behind the till scanned the tag and said that will be &#163;450!  It appeared that the &#163;5 had meant per unit of measurement in terms of the trees height - so the taller it was the more expensive it was.  We had gasped at the price so he offered to discount it to &#163;380.  We still exclaimed at the price so he said that a final final price of &#163;250 would be acceptable.  I said, "We ain't never going to pay &#163;250 for a tree".  I picked up the tree and dropped it in the corridor inside the garden centre, it was small now about my height with small pom pom palm tree kinds of tops to the once swan off forked branches.

We drove out of the garden centre car park onto the main road with my Wife's Dad at the wheel.  He had turned the wrong way and I guided him to were to turn around and we started back in the right direction.  We got to the airport and went through all the usual procedures until the waiting room.  I was very upset that my wife was also to get on the plane too.

-- ends --

26_07_2008

Zero Recall  :Sad: 


27_07_2008

*[WAITING AND MEETING]*

I was waiting with a largish group of people in what looked like a coach station. We had just been on a bus and had been told we would get back on the bus which would arrive back to meet us in 10 minutes. Some of the people wanted to spend the remainly 10 minutes before the bus arrived by visiting the British Museum which was just up a glass fronted staircase close by.  I got persuaded to go along but I voiced my worry that we wouldn't be back in time to catch the bus.

I went up the stairs with the others and into the museum.  I was looking around and saw a boy and his father looking at exhibits - the boy was being a little badly behaved, twisting around on his father's arm and looking sullen.  He leant up against a large solid looking white radiator that was just under one of the musuem's tall old windows.

I looked at my watch we were 20 minutes along in time and the coach should have been there 10 minutues previously.  We rushed back to the stop and found lots of people still huggled there as snow fell, many were saying that the bus had been cancelled and that it was not coming.

I ended up in some kind of wooden building having to attend somekind of staff talk.  I seemed to have been put into a small group of people with a tutor to talk with us when the rest of the staff were off in another large room.  The tutor was a tutor from my university days and he seemed to be busy getting himself a cup of coffee from a coffee making machine in a sparse kitchen.  We eventually did get into a room with him with a large glass window filling one wall - the room was small. The tutor sat on a desk at the front and talked for awhile.  In the end we joined the main group of employees late and listened to some talk about in investigation over financial impropriety.  Later our boss was in the office talking about how she might have had the finger pointed at her and she was perplexed as to why!

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

28_07_2008

*[DARCY IN A DRESS AND AUSTRALIAN FIDS]*

I was watching two people sitting in a sparse room with a table and a few chairs.  It was a man and a woman waiting for an interview. The man dressed in a typical suit - the woman smart but on the side of seductive for the interview - with a rather shorter black skirt than was neccessary and a black silky blouse that was open way too far!

They were both called out of the room at the same time into a bigger room.  There was a table in the corner of the room also circular and a woman was sitting there with glasses on.  The candidates sat at the table opposite the woman who told them that the interviewer they were expecting was delayed and that she would take over until he arrived.  The two candidates seemed disappointed as they appeared to know of the male interviewer and had perhaps prepared to face him and not this uptight woman.

The woman started to ask the candidates questions that were quite hard - the man faltered more than the woman when answering.  There were quite a lot of disturbances of people walking through the room.  There was a rather tall man holding a large piece of glossy plastic type boarding (like a white board - I suspect our white board from work).  It had writing on both sides and the man didn't want anyone to read the writing so he kept moving around the room fast, constantly rotating the board so there was little chance to read it.  Eventually he threw it through an open door to what appeared to be some kind of broom cupboard, and he closed the door and walked off.

Suddenly the male interviewer who was late burst in through the nearest door.  He looked a bit like Coliln Firth / Mr Darcy - with the floppy hair but he seemed to be wearing a ball gown that was white with big black dots on - like a dalmation look - the bottom of the dress puffed out wide on all sides and he was lifting it a little to try to stop tripping over it.

My view shifted and now I was holding a microphone and I was in a wide corridor on a 1st floor.  I was being broadcast over a tannoy system and making announcements to students. Not many people were around. Another person from my office took the mic and started to talk and lots of students appeared.  I found myself downstairs sitting on a chair, there were hundreds of chairs all facing a stage - the big boss had the mic now and was talking over the tannoy. She said there would be a short video.  The video started to play on the wall to our right so everyone turned to view it.

It was some kind of advertisement showing babies and young kids turning into adults (and even older people) and into certain stereotypes and job roles - one even turned into an irish leprechaun and one into crocodile dundee.  One of the older characters turned back into a baby.  Then there seemed to be a big insect, something like a dragonfly, flying over and under and around bushes. The narrator said, "we could help you to learn alot about many subjects even more so that the Australian Fids!!!"

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

30_07_2008

*[ESTATE AGENTS]*

Waiting around at our old home in the countryside for an estate agent to visit the house. The estate agent was later than expected but could show up at any time.  I went over to our neighbours house with my wife.  The older white haired lady wanted us to get her two fruit cake bases from the local cake shop. We were trying to rush out knowing that a visit to our house was imminient.

Back at home we were walking around the outside of the house (a different house) with my Mum showing me what things needed to be done to the garden to improve it - one was  digging a hole in a grass bank and pushing a wire in to the hole and filling it back in.

I was at the bottom of the garden walking towards the house.  Two small terrier like dogs charged from the front door of the house towards me. I rushed and jumped onto a side wall and ran towards a tree along the wall top. The dogs followed me also jumping onto the wall and then into the fork of the tree I jumped too.  I climbed higher but they persued snapping their teeth at me - sometimes connecting.  I pretended not to be scared occassionally stroking them which made them seem nice and like soft toys for a second.

The estate agent came but in  her car were two other women estate agents. They were all middle aged and relatively chubby with shortish hair.  We proceeded to show them around.  I noticed my parents had installed a large screen TV in their small bathrooom, right above the bathtub.  We showed them around three rooms.  I looked over at my Mum sitting on a cupboard - she looked sad to know she was leaving the house - their were tears in her eyes that she blinked away when telling the estate agents something.

-- ends --

Fragment: Something about being related to David Hasselhoff through a male relative married his sister in law.  We appeared to be visiting an oldish man who was wearing a dressing gown and slippers and was sat in an old beige chair in a quite empty room that was carpeted. We could visit because we were related to the Hoff!

----------


## Naiya

*[KIDNAP]*

Whoa, another kind of violent one...but I can sort of understand. If someone were putting my niece in danger I would also be doing something like that. 

*[PJ IN DANGER!]*

He head a dog's head? That's pretty crazy! I'm surprised you didn't get lucid but it sounds like it actually woke you up instead. 

*[THE DOCTOR AND THE BEAST]*

The doctors sound so creepy! I would hate being in that one. They sounds like aliens or something, don't they?

*[DARCY IN A DRESS AND AUSTRALIAN FIDS]*

Wait...Darcy from Married With Children or something else? Because lol.

----------


## Namaste

Thanks for your comments Naiya - well Darcy is Mr Darcy from Pride and Predjudice played by Colin Firth - I had to look up Darcy from Married with Children and well yes they don't look too unsimilar other than Colin Firth has curlier hair  :smiley:  The doctors were creepy and there was certainly an air of menace and scariness around them - it was quite a freaky dream. Your right I would have thought the PJ dream would have got me lucid but I did wake up straight away after I saw him - it would have been great to have gotten a lucid from it though  ::D: 

04_08_2008

*[FALLING DOWN THE WATERFALL]*

I was walking along a rocky type path that ran alongside a river that was quite swollen with excess water after alot of rain. The river and path were in some kind of narrow canyon, almost like a cave but there was light coming from the sky.  There wasn't much foilage and mainly moss. I had just walked past a waterfall and there was also a building standing out of the river on wooden legs, but it looked like a boat would be necessary to access it at all.  There were a few others around the banks and in the distance.

I saw a dog jump into the river and it was washed over the waterfall and out of view.  I then saw a kid jump into the river after the dog and was washed over the waterfall.  I raced back towards the waterfall and down some rough stones steps that went underground under the waterfall.  There was a kind of tunnel cut inside the waterfall and there was a glass wall of the tunnel.  I could see the kid had fallen down inside the waterfall and got caught in a kind of tiny glass protrusion from the wall.  The kid was stuck in it and couldn't move - still bubbles streaming from their mouth.  The next minute there was no glass wall and no water only the waterfall falling in the distance. The kid was now sitting on somekind of ledge and was free to move about.

I remembered that I had been invited to some kind of party hosted by the magazine 'Computer and Video Games'.  I remembered that I had rejected going.  I appeared to have a video tape in my hands and I found a place to play the tape - it was a recording of the party. I saw that the party had descended into some kind of crazy orgy, there was all sorts going on in the big party room. The camera guy turned his camera to a pool table.  There was a naked guy lying on his back on the table whilst a topless blonde ground her silk panties against his face whilst astride him over and over again.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

05/08/2008

Finally, another lucid although it was very short indeed but it's a start after missing lucids for a month! It seemed to result from quite a short WBTB!



*[GABRIELLA]*

I was in our old house in the countryside where I grew up as a young kid. I was walking around the top floor of the house with a guy from work who will be getting married this week. We came to my old bedroom and went inside.  

The room was completely empty with only grey plastered walls. The guy saw that there was something loose around one of the windows so he started to pull at it.  It started to come off from around the windows and the ceiling.  It appeared to be some kind of thin lead cladding.  After he had finished pulling at it it was left all hanging from around the windows and from the ceiling which looked a real mess.

We went out onto the stairs and there were a few people there sitting and standing on the stairs.  I found myself next to Gabriella from High School Musical (Vanessa Anne Hudgens) - http://vanessa-anne.org/  She was wearing a short mid thigh night dress that was black with white stems and flower designs over it.  We started to kiss and I put my hand up her nightdress between her legs.  We stood up to go to the bedroom - everyone around us was getting it on in some way.

We walked along the short piece of corridor and turned into the bedroom to the right.  As we walked through the *door* Gabriella turned to chalk and shattered with all the chalk falling to the floor in a big pile.  *I was shocked and I thought, "Am I dreaming?" I debated it back and forwards with myself for a few seconds and then tried to create a Gabriella again using my mind and trying to visual her back into existence I tried over and over getting more frustrated even using my hands in the air to draw an outline of her.  I got so frustrated that I couldn't do it...*

-- ends --


[WIERD CREATURE]

There was some kind of big turtle with a large thick shell.  It was cornered by an usual creature and it got bitten by it.  The creature started to grow and turned into some Mayan/Inca like creature with lots of feathers and a wierd bird/man like face, it had big claws and the body of a man.

We were being chased and had come to a dead-end with only a very tall stained glass window behind us.  As the creature raced towards us the turtle in front of me also turned into a creature too - perhaps because it had been bitten.  I ran backwards with my elbows out behind me smashing through the stained glass window and falling backwards through the air.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

07_08_2008

*[HAUNTED HOUSE]*

I was in a strange kind of place with my wife and her brother. It was quite dark and there was alot of smoky fog over and around some kind of shanty town - houses made of sticks, tarpulin and corrugated iron - people cooking in large black pots outside the openings to their houses.

We walked up a very steep slippery slope that I was told was leading up to the biggest attraction in the area, a haunted house.  I didn't want to go inside.  We got to it and it was like a fairground attraction but we had to walk through it not ride. My wife's brother rushed in through an exit door eager to get inside

I went into it determined not to be spooked by it but I was at times.  I went in proactively and decapitated and beat up a lot of the scary fake monsters that jumped out.  

My wife had been carrying a toy dog wrapped in white tissue paper and suddenly she said she had lost it.  I tried to look for it but when I looked up again my wife had gone.  I ran around frantically looking for her and then I saw a large control panel with a few buttons on it.  I pressed a red one thinking it was for emergency but it was for stop!  The whole place started to empty out of disappointed people.  I went out with the flow and found my wife and her brother.

We went to the car and drove to a tennis court. We had two yellow tennis balls.  We went on a court but as we tried to play we kept getting jeered by a large group of girls commenting on how bad we were playing. I was playing very badly missing almost every ball, most bouncing off the frame!

-- ends --


08_08_2008

*[SUPERMARKET LECTURE]*

I was in a big supermarket with my wife, her parents and brother, we had a full trolley of food - for some reason we had been seen by the staff to be misbehaving, perhaps when my wife's brother tried to break-dance in the store.  A security guard came up and told us we would have to report to the manager's office. 

We wheeled the trolley to the managers office which was the same room along a corridor as the principal's room in my old primary school. We all sat on chairs in the room.  The manager was a woman who was slightly asian, who had long black hair in a pony tail.  She said she would be giving us a two hour lecture to hopefully correct our misbehaviour.  I found it difficult to stay awake (there were pillows around in the room).  The woman sat on the edge of the desk, her woolen skirt had riden up and she wasn't wearing any panties.  She had a ring piercing and as she talked she began to enjoy herself.  Suddenly there was another woman on the desk who looked like a clone (but a different coloured suit) she was doing the same thing.  It turned into some kind of 3 women, 3 men stuffed in them all piled on top of each other!

-- ends --

*[HOLIDAY COMPLAINTS]*

I was on holiday was my wife and a typical british family. We were in the lobby of a hotel and the man was complaining to the woman about wanting to extend the holiday and how much it would cost.  He was shouting loudly that he was a dustbin man and that the holiday meant a lot to him and his family.  After he had got another day and signed many forms we went to another room opened by a very old woman.  I saw the old woman lie on a bed, an old man was lying on a bed looking pale and drawn and an old woman was stuck through the floorboards and side of the wall looking dead.  They were all complaining about the holiday.  I looked at my wife and said loudly, "I am probably the only one enjoying the holiday as I am here with my wife!"

-- ends --

Fragment:

I was with my wife at the side of a tent waiting for the royal family to come through - the tent was red and regal (velvet).  Suddenly large potatoes were being flung towards teh tent.  I took my wife's hand and pulled her away across a large field.  The conflict escalated with gun fire now at the protesters - a huge battle had begun.


10_08_2008

Only fragments tonight - the first part of the fragment is not very substantial in that I only remember that it was based around school and the feeling of failing a piece of work and I remembered the sadness when I woke up.

In the last part of the dream fragment the neighbours cat gets into our house over and over again through the open door as my wife's mother tries to chase it out over and over again.  There is a sound track playing over the top of the scene and as the cat is finally shooed out the door and the door closes the music ends and the dream ends with the alarm going off.

I marvelled how the brain seemed to know when the alarm clock was going off so accurately to finish the dream so neatly on time!

----------


## Namaste

11_08_2008

*[HIDING CAT]*

I was with my wife, her parents and brother - we were all sitting around in my brothers old bedroom in a house I used to live in as a kid. The rooms light was on but the rest of the house was in darkness. 

My wife said that she would start to get ready for bed and went to our bedroom that used to be my parents room in the old house.  After a while I followed her to see how she was getting on. As I opened the door she screamed at me to stop the cat getting out of the room.  I stuck my leg in the door and just managed to prevent the cat getting out although it kept trying to squueze past.  I pushed it back in and closed the door.  We were hiding the cat in the bedroom and my wife's relatives hadn't found out about it yet.

I went back to the other bedroom for awhile. I noticed that my wife's parents were getting up and thinking about going to bed themselves. My wife's mother began walking towards our bedroom no doubt to say goodnight to her daughter.  I ran towards the bedroom barging in front of mother, shouting to my wife that her mother was coming to the room.  I tried to stall for a minute or so but I couldn't prevent her going in. We went into the room, my wife was in the bed, under the covers with her head sticking out.  I walked aound the side of the bed and saw the bottom of a cat tail sticking out I tried to stand in front of it to hide it.

-- ends--


*[NO CHERRY TREE]*

I was driving along in my car using the sat nav. I came to the top of some idyllic hills looking down into a valley - it was all countryside land, mostly green fields - the colours looked very vivid perhaps too much the seen seemed a little surreal.

The sat nav said to keep going and keep to the left around the corner at the bottom of the valley in the distance by the big red cherry tree.  I turned to my wife and pointed to were the tree had once been saying that it had been cut down quite some time ago.

As we reached the area of the cherry tree we could see why it had been cut down.  I stopped the car and got out walking through a gate and starting up the steep slope of a very green field.  Where the tree had been was some kind of pylon with a large metal frame half wall up with what looked like netting stretched across it to make the platform. Past the platform the plyon thinned dramatically.  I could see other pylons in the distance but none with platforms.

As I got closer I saw that there was two people on the platform, one was a cousin of mine and the other person I didn't know, a fattish blonde haired man with glasses.  They were bouncing on the platform as it was a trampoline although they appeared to be moving some pine coloured crates around on the platform. My cousin flipped over the edge of the platform and swung off it before dropping to land in front of me - the other man followed with a slightly less elegant landing.

We walked down to the edge of a lake with a sandy beach and I watched the water lap against the shore.  There was a table and two chairs to the right. I sat opposite my cousin reminising about the tennis that I used to play in senior school, my cousin turned into an older version of a student that I used to know that was good at sports and we talked about tennis.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

12_08_2008

*[THREE HUSBANDS]*

I was talking with my wife and found out that she had three husbands. She lives with my 99% of the time visits one of the husbands in London for a few days each year and the other husband she never sees.

She starts off in her car to London and I want to go to as I don't like the idea of my wife spending time with someone else.  I follow her in my car. I am doing well at following for a while but then I get distracted at cross roads and get stopped by a light and I don't see which way my wife goes out of three directions.  I pick straight on and go faster and faster in an attempt to catch up with the car but I never do so I assume I picked the wrong direction.

I finally get to London and manage to track her and her other husband down.  He must be like 80 years old, bent with white hair.  I stop at his house with my wife and him.

-- ends --

----------


## apachama

I like dreams with other relations to me in it. An extra sister, brother or flatmate makes sense for me. But yeah, I can imagine dreaming about my wife having another husband if you are married. I take it you were okay with him in the end?

----------


## Namaste

Nope Apa, I was well pissed off in the dream and was only there reluctantly so that I could keep an eye on him to make sure he didn't try anything! I was very suspicious and angry and watched him like a hawk!

14_08_08

*[UNFAITHFUL]*

I was in the lobby of a very posh hotel, with chandeliers and plush carpet and columns.  I was leaning up against some kind of what looked like an altar that was in front of the rotating door - perhaps it was used as something a greeter might stand behind.  I was talking to the doorman who was without his hat. We were talking about the last time I was at the hotel and what I had come to see.  I suggested it was somekind of exhibition from a musuem but he insisted that it was actually a display of fine art works.

I started off to our room where my wife was waiting.  There was music playing in the background (Unfaithful by Rihanna).  I got to the room and my wife was sitting by the window she said she was leaving to be with another man as she wasn't satisfied sexually. I was shocked when she left and moped around in a depressed state.

Years later I am walking down a street past a row of houses and then a small garage. My wife is there sweeping the frontage dressed in dungerees with a scarf tired around her hair, the man is there in his white vest and tan pants working on a car, sweating in the heat - looks like some kind of old movie!

They don't see me but suddenly I get jumped by some bad guys and kidnapped.  I wake up in a hotel room that is sparse with one bed, a  chair and a cupboard.  There is an old school friend in the room now all grown up to my age and another person I don't recognise. The curtains are partially drawn, it is dark outside.  There is a pretty chinese woman standing watching that we don't escape.  We whisper amongst ourselves. She looks delicate but she is probably some kind of martial arts expert!  

The door onto the street opens and a tall overweight chinese woman walks in.  She says her father will be coming shortly and that if we want to escape now is the time.  The women don't seem to want to keep us captive. The man I don't know leavves through the door turning left up the street and is gone.

I leave with my old school friend turning right.  We are looking for a hotel at which to spend the night and hide from the chinese. We are walking down a cobbled street - open to our left in a kind of small local open park area.  

I see a pub with rooms above it.  I suggest it as a place to stay. My friend says, "You want to stay in a pub?" and raises an eyebrow quizzically.  I look into the pub - it is bright and semi-welcoming - a huge biker with a big beard looks at me with a blank druken expression-less face. I decided against it - Looking up at the upstairs windows they looked dark and uninviting and the lace curtains looked dirty.

We walked further and came to a covered wallway between this area and the other side of a row of housing.  We walked into the dark shadows of the tunnel and a large dog jumped out in front of us - it looked like a bull mastiff, it had wild eyes and was barking loudly and snarling with real menance.  I backed out around the corner to the right but my friend stayed in the walkway, after a few seconds the dog ran out and past me towards the greenery of the park area.

We continued to walk and rounded a corner and saw the hotel the friend had been looking for which he had stayed in last time he was here. (The building seemed awfully familiar).  It was about three stories, pale light grey stone bricks, there was a flag flying over the building.  We started to run towards it - it was called something like The Bleinham Hotel.

In the morning I was walking along the banks of a lake in a big park.  I was feeling depressed as I heard my wife had flown into space with the new guy.  I met Professor Farnsworth (Futurama) and told him the problem.  He offered to lend me a space craft to follow my wife in.  I thought it might be the green plant express ship he would lead but it wasn't.  A large grey ship burst out from under the surface of the water in the lake.  It looked like a smaller more sleek version of Zapf Brannigan's ship in Futurama. The ship hung in the air above the lake water draining off it.

-- ends --

----------


## apachama

Hm. Sorry, my time is limited so I have no time to check. But is this a big theme for you? Following your wife and dream paranoia? I notice your wife and her family crop up a lot. 

It doesn't necessarilly mean what it seems. I'm still coming to grips with dream symbols that seem incongruous with my current life.

----------


## Namaste

Relatively, I can think of a number of occasions off the top of my head from my entire dream journal. It is unusual however that I had a very similiar dream about very related topics straight after each other, which perhaps made those dreams stand out.

My wife's family crops up alot especially recently as her parents and brother are visiting and staying with us for a number of months - leading to some stress on my part and an alteration in the way my life usually runs.

----------


## Namaste

15_08_2008

I was in some kind of office talking to a woman with long black hair. The room was kind of blurred in my vision. The woman was a psychologist that I was having a session with.


*[THE END OF THE WORLD]*

I was in our house with my brother and there was a loud noise outside. We ran out into the fields that surrounded the house.  Up in the sky there was like a flock of airplanes huge numbers of them flying in like a cloud of planes.  

I had a flash of images in my mind that it was the end of the world and these planes contained people attempting to escape the planet, they were trying to fly into orbit around the planet. I could see the interior of a plane full of scared people dying from starvation as the little food they had ran out. I also thought that lack of oxygen might be an issue. 

I snapped back into the current time and saw more swarms of planes (like Boeing 747's) flying in our direction.  I thought I hope this is a dream as it would be scary if it was the end of the world.  I looked at my hand counting my fingers there were 5 - That confirmed to me that I was in reality and it was really happening and I was very scared.

* Why that didn't produce lucidity is beyond me but I woke up very quick at the end of the dream so maybe there wasn't chance for lucidity then, maybe end of REM cycle!


17_08_2008

*[ICE, THE SOILED WEDDING DRESS AND THE CONTAMINATED SOUP]*

I was in some kind of woodland area and could see a man skating across the surface of a frozen lake hitting a puck with a hockey stick. It was twilight and relatively hard to see. There was a dog with the man that chased the puck as he also skated after it to hit it again.  The ice was very unstable and as he skated over it you could hear the noise of it cracking and groaning under the pressure. There were sections of the ice breaking up and on occasions it looked like the man was able to skate over the surface of water as he was going very fast.

The scence changed and I was still in my watchful position sortta floating over the surface of the water. I was now inside of a building.  The water was still frozen but inside a swimming pool. There was two young childen maybe 11-12 years old skating on the ice hitting around the puck. The ice was similar in that it was still unstable.

I saw a younger boy at the side of the pool and floated over. I told the younger boy that his brothers could be in danger if they didn't come off the ice as I said if the water is cold enough to freeze on the surface it is also pretty cold below that. I said if they fell through the ice they could freeze to death.

The boy seemed worried and walked along the side of the pool.  He jumped into the pool crashing through the ice and sortta treaded water but under water.  The other two kids jumped up in the air and smashed through the ice so that too were under water.  They seemed to tread water underwater in a triangle and appeared to be talking.  The two older boys dragged the younger one to some steps and out of the pool.  They approached me.

I said that they should really tell parents if they were going to use the pool. It transpired their parents were dead - the two boys were acting up and traumatised - a young woman who appeared to be some kind of TV show psychologist appeared and started to talk to the older boys. One of the older boys was staring angrily in my direction and shouting verbal abuse. 

The younger boy said something about his Nana and pointed through a door. Adjoining the pool building was some kind of shop that sold lamps, lights and things like chandeliers.  The grandparents had taken over the shop from the children's parents when they had died.

I left the buildings and was walking along some kind of alley type back streets with steam floating around.  I saw a little white shed type structure.  The window in it was open and it was lit inside. My wife's mother was throwing up into a toilet whilst her husband held her - my wife was there too.  I went into the shed and showed them a small locked crawl door with a combination - the door was like an ornate safe door.  I opened it and we went through, entering some tunnels and then what looked like dry sewers with arched roofs.  We walked along these sewers that were lit with wall mounted torches.  We saw men in white robes and turban like head-dresses gathered in darken rooms some appearing to pray.  We got to what appeared to be an exit.  It said above the door something about Prince of Persia and I commented to my wife about the game. I noticed the stone walls and the moss and lichen growing on the walls and floor

The door was thick glass with a long metal push bar and a wooden surround.  We went through onto a bright busy city street. We crossed a busy road and then another stopping at a central wait point for the little green man to light up. There was a woman dressed in a white viel and bridal lingerie sitting on the concrete area, next to her there was an open rectangular man hole leading to a sewer but it was full of water.  Her wedding dress was submerged in the water all soiled and stained.

We crossed the road.  My wife was now wearing a white satin wedding dress and there was another woman with us wearing a light blue satin wedding dress.  We went into a building and were immediately at a staircase.  It was a spiral staircase and very small in dimension. My wife was going up first struggling to get up and had to crawl through it. Her parents were behind me and then the other woman in the blue dress.

I decided to climb up the outside of the staircase going past my wife in the process.  I got to the top and went into some rooms.  There seemed to be some kind of party being organised by my boss.  She was in the kitchen with some others.  Another room had more people inside.  In one of the rooms was a medium sized children's swimming pool.  It was filled with soup.  There were quite a few people sitting around it.  

A man about 40 – 45 years old with a mostly bald head with some black hair at the sides and a faded worn woolen sweater was dipping his hand into the pool over and over and then he leant sideways and submerged an arm and his head under the surface of the soup I was disgusted that he had contaminated it!

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

18_08_2008

*[DUELISM]*

I got off a coach which was two floors tall with a Japanese man that I had been travelling with. The people were in a rush and were streaming off the coach and towards the entrance to the airport.  I walked with the flow of people and lost my travelling companion on the way as the number of people built up as our group mixed with other large numbers of people entering the airport.

I got so far in and then realised that I didn't have my bag with me, it was a backpack mostly bright yellow with black straps.  I fought my way back through the crowds and out of the airport again.  The coach had gone but there was an area like a sound stage with chairs lined up in rows in front of it.  It had been designated as an area for lost lugguage and I spent some time sorting through many bags until I finally found mine.

My wife had joined me and we went back into the airport.  We rushed to where our gate was for our flight.  We were at the back of the queue going into the gate waiting area.  We showed our passports and they were rejected because they had apparently not been stamped. We were told we had an hour to solve this and we rushed off.  We ran all over looking for where to go and eventually got them stamped and sprinted back to the gate.  The gate checker person told us that whilst we now had the stamp we hadn't brought the required amount of cauliflower so we wouldn't be allowed on the flight. (Hey with the state of airports these days I wouldn't be surprised to be asked to provide proof of cauliflower - or any other vegetable - before being allowed to fly).

We had to leave the airport and got on a coach that would take us closer to our destination. We sat quite far back on the coach. There was a guy behind us some kind of smooth american with floppy blonde hair and a blonde beard.  He was trying to chat up my wife and was a touchy feely kind of person.  I wasn't best pleased.  Suddenly he had swopped seats with me and now I was standing behind him pushing his head away from my wife with my hand grasping the side of his face. (could be dream paranoia again!)

He was offended and challenged me to a duel which I accepted. My wife and I were now on a beach by the sea.  It was getting darker. There was a lot of flimsy mist floating about. Strange lights in the distance. The place looked a little spooky.  The annoying american rode up on an armoured horse, he had quite a lot of armour on. He got off his horse and I drew my sword and he did too.

We spent a lot of time just walking in circles warding each other off so no real fighting was taking place.  Suddenly we could see some strange creatures coming over a bank not too far away.  They had powerful human looking bodies but their heads were cross between a pig and a monkey with large upwards facing tusks (could be to do with the olympic characters).

We called a truce as these creatures were the common enemy.  We engaged the foremost ones then ran away trying to hide in some tunnels.  We saw a huge number of the creatures coming towards us up the tunnel (that looked like it was made of huge concrete blocks). We somehow managed to trigger something that made tons of water rush into the tunnel and we were all swept along the tunnel and out to sea by the sheer volume of water.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

19_08_2008

*[DOES IT RAIN IN HEAVEN]*

I left my work building and walked up a narrow path that had greenery on both sides about waist height - bordered by wooden posts with wire between the posts, with barbs on to deter sheep.

I got out the end of the path onto a small green plateau over looking the work buildings.  I went left towards a small wooden log cabin.  I went inside and sat right at the window looking out, some papers on the window sill - work related.  The window had no glass in it so I could feel the spray from the rain on my face.

I watched other workers come and go up the path some going to other cabins, other sitting in the rain with umbrellas.  The sky was cloudy and overcast - the light level was lowering.  The rain fell steadily.

Suddenly three men came into the building - people from other office - some of them started to smoke.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

20_08_2008 - Hooray another LD! Two so far this month both from WBTB!

*[THE BED AND THE BEACH]*

I was at a store with my wife (I think it was an Argos) we had just ordered a bed and I had the slip of paper in my hand to take to the dispatch area to collect it.  The paper was pulled out of my hand rapidly and I looked up.  It was one of the senior men from work who had taken the slip. He said, "It looks like it will take an hour before it is ready to collect - don't be late into work!".  I looked at the slip it did indeed say 1 hour, it was almost 9am.  I rushed with my wife up a set of elevators and along some corridors to the work offices, we laughed and skipped and played as we ran - like kids.

We messed around at the office for awhile and my wife told me that it had just passed 10am and that it was time for me to go and collect the bed from the store. I left the building and went around the back into an open car park with the occasional short tree.  I got into my car and was about to drive.  There was a knock on the driver window and I saw a traffic cop looking in.  I opened the window.  The guy looked like some kind of American or Canadian motorcycle cop with a round white helmet and big black sun glasses.  He handed me a huge bunch of keys and said that I could take his white van.  He disappeared pretty quickly.

I looked at the keys there was an insane number of them. One of the keys caught my attention - it was a key that was enambled like a badge and the blue, red and white colours were coupled with some kind of royal logo.  I threw the keys onto the passenger seat and tried to start the car - it wouldn't start.  I got out and saw the white van parked up not too far away.  I realised that I had to use that and that it would be better to transport a bed in anyways.

*It's funny how it all about buying beds - picking up beds but my brain hasn't caught onto that.

I drove out onto a busy road and then had to stream into a dual carriageway and cross it to go in the direction I wanted.  The road I wanted to join was sloping downwards into a tunnel.  There was a concrete butress to my right as I crossed into the turning point in between the roads.  I caught a flash of colour in my right eye and the figure of a woman as I joined the road I tried to look back to see the woman almost crashing in the process and quickly continued on. 

I appeared to get lost and had no idea were the store was.  I turned left off a busy road into some side streets.  As I drove along the lower part of the road that was sloping up hill the car dissappeared and I was now walking up the road.  The road was cobbled with modern red brick.  There were shops to my right and there were a lot of young women about all dressed in vibrant colours, thin cotton off the shoulder tops and long ankle length skirts - the material all looked to have been tie-dyed.  

Some of the woman had pulled of their skirts.  I watched one of the women who had cute short brown hair standing in front of one of the shop windows.  She had on a multi-coloured top and no skirt - she was wearing silver satin panties with a black satin panel in the front of the panties.  One of her friends was taking her picture next to the mannequin that stared out from behind the glass. I watched the women cavorting around as I walked up the street.

I started up a hill on the same red road but now with green grass on both sides.  There was a building at the top of the hill. I turned back and saw a group of school boys starting the climb up the hill - they all had grey uniforms on and were jostling either other.  I turned back and looked at the building.  It had all white walls and a painted black wooden roof.  I reached it.  It wasn't a big construction and looked like a resting place - for tourists to admire the views from the hill top.

I went inside, it was empty apart from wooden benches.  I walked to the back of the building and slid open a glass sliding door.  I stepped out onto a white painted stone platform.  I looked at the view and gasped in amazement - it was a fantastic view, the sky, the sky and the heathers and plants that grew up the hillside.  The beach was also visable.  

*Something bothered me about it.  That the colour of the sky and the sea looked too vivid - it reminded me of a computer desktop image.  As I looked I noticed the view slightly blurry and that I didn't have glasses on (I only don't wear glasses when sleeping - so maybe the brain got that too).  I made glasses shapes with my fingers on both hands and held them up to my face I scanned the view - no improvement.  I realised for sure that I was dreaming.  

I ran down a dusty soil pathway to the beach between tall green foilage.  I got to the beach.  The sand was almost white and the heat was strong causing a heat shimmer.  I could see the sea to my right.  There were a lot of school girls walking around on the beach in their red uniforms, most striking were their short red pleated skirts.  I wanted to check I was dreaming and thought I should do an RC.

I looked at my left hand, there was five fingers but the view of the hand was blurred and distorted.  I looked at my right hand and there appeared to be two middle fingers missing.  This just further confirmed that I was dreaming.

I walked amongst the girls and it seemed like I was invisible in that none seemed to acknowledge me.  I saw a girl with long blonde hair in a pony tail by a long bush where the foilage bordered the sand.  I ran towards her, grabbing her and dragging her through the bush half throwing her out the other side.

The scene had changed and we were in a field by the old country house I used to live in - the field was familiar and the location in the field too with the trees as they used to be.  I let the girl run and then chased her, throwing her onto the ground.  I was now naked - I jumped on top of her and ground against her. My POV changed and I could see the view from above and a little behind.*

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

21_08_2008

*[COLLAPSE]*

I was in a house that had been newly converted by my parents.  It had been an old barn but now it was a modern contemporary house.  There was quite a lot of older features like some wooden flooring but it was interspersed with lots of glass too - e.g. some of the floors were made entirely of glass. I walked about the house which was on several levels but it was open in the middle with walkways around the central space with rooms going off from those.

I was just spending time walking around it was my parents and brother as they described the work that had gone into it etc... Like a tour of the house.  Suddenly a little wooden flap of a door opened and three people walked in looking like walkers with their backpacks. We protested that they weren't allowed into the house but they ignored us and started to look around.  My Dad commented that he should really get that old entranceway sealed up.

Soon the house was full of people looking around almost as if it was a party at a teenagers house whilst the parents were out of town. We tried to get rid of them and shoo them out and we were managing slowly to get them outside.  

I was on the third level and my Mum was on the second level when we heard vibrations beginning which got stronger and stronger. The house started to shake and I shouted that having so many people in the house might be leading to the construction becoming unstable.  I shouted to people to get out and the ones left started to run out.  The vibrations and shaking got worse and bits of wood and dust had started to fall from the ceiling to the ground. 

There was a squealing of metal stretching and the crack of snapping wood.  I realised the whole lot was going to go.  I saw my Mum still on the second level and I saw a thick rope suspended from the roof. I grabbed it and swung down towards my Mum holding out my other hand.  She just grabbed my hand and arm as the walkways completely gave away and they all plummetted to the ground with a deafening roar, shards of glass spinning into the air, chunks of wood and dust and dirt billowing around.

We managed to get help to get lowered to the gorund and went outside.  There was a huge fat man who approached me with a white vest covered by food stains.  His face was grotesque with a bulging eye that had sunk lower into his face with raw red skin around it. His nose was running with liquid snot that ran down his face.  He was upset at my family for causing trouble in the area and I was raving that it was all the people trespassing on our house that caused the problem. The argument and situation got heated.

I must have got struck by someone as everything went black.  I woke up in a hospital bed. I could feel pain in my right foot.  I brought my foot towards me and looked at it.  It seemed there was a sizable wound in the middle of my sole slightly to the right of centre, it was neat though as if it had been drilled. There appeared to be a wad of tissue stuck into the hole. I pulled out the tissue and blood started to bubble up fast.  I cupped my hand under my foot as watery blood started to flow out very fast and I tried to jam the tissue back in the hole to stop the blood.

-- ends --

----------


## gperry

Yeah you're being gravitated towards America's ultimate culture. The whole filled experience could have been turned into a movie.

----------


## Namaste

Yo'kay  :wink2:  Sounds good to me!

25_08_2008
*
[PEACOCK KING]*

I was in a big hall area with my wife. The floor was expensive and glossy. We were sitting at one end of the room on the floor and in the middle of the room some distance away sat my wife's Grandfather. He was dressed elaborately and we discovered he was the king of the country.  A finely dressed soldier was walking towards the king being followed by three peacocks with very long tails.  As they curved past the king their tails hit him in the face which he wasn't best pleased about.

Suddenly what looked like a gypsy caravan rolled up in front of us.  We got inside. The inside looked like the inside of a small dinosaur with a large ribcage where brightly coloured material had been stretched over the bones to make the shape of the caravan top.

Suddenly everything vanished apart from the ribcage so there was just about 6 people holding up this giant ribcage.

We left the hall with my wife's brother and walked along some rustic streets and entered some kind of low roofed souvenior shop. My wife's brother picked out some kind of fridge magnet (green) and a soft plastic head that you could squeeze like a stress toy - the head looked exactly like the head of a student that my Wife's brother doesn't much like at university.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

28_08_08

*[RESTORATION]*

I had been put in charge of creating some artists impressions of a new redeveloped area.  I could see stills passing in front of my eyes of views of others work that showed large redeveloped areas - lots of grand designs some mimiking like Inca structures.  

As I had watched the images I realised I had been painting away. The images had gone but now I was standing in front of one of my Dad's paintings.  I had without knowing painted over a large part of it with what looked like some toddler's scrawlings, a bright blue sea, a boat shape and a round yellow sun.  I was shocked that I had defaced the painting and sad that there was nothing I could do to repair it.

Thinking of the boat I turned to another picture hanging in the hall way.  It was another of Dad's paintings of a boat on the sea.  I could see that in two or three places it had got splashed with dirty paint water.  I rushed over and tried to use my finger to blend the water into the painting so that it didn't damage it too much, the water was starting to run down a little and streak.  I worked really hard dampening of the water and blending it in. 

There was a number painted next to the boat in the sky.  I wondered vaguely if it had been there before or not but I couldn't remember.  I tried to repair the number which was 19 but ended up making it look like 17 and then like 12.  In the end I blended it into the sky.  

At the bottom of the painting was some plastic wrapped around the bottom and I could see the water drops on it. I was worried water might have pooled in there and so I tried to get my finger in to blend the picture.  I was working fast and I could see that things were looking good, I could see the picture being restored as I worked on it and the detail was still retained.

-- ends --

Fragment:

My wife was telling me about some event she was going to in the city centre and I wasn't too happy for her to go.  I eventually got her to admit she was going to see some guy she had met at University in the first year of her studies. I was upset.  Later I found out she had gone out and I rushed around the centre shopping area frantically trying to find her.

----------


## Namaste

31_08_2008

An LD from a WBTB (I was awake 1 Hour 3-4am)

*[FUN AMONGST THE FISH]*

I was with my wife walking through some fields towards a building.  It was very dark but there was some faint moonlight to just about see our way.  The building in the distance was lit with yellow light coming from windows. I could make out that our cat was with us, it brushed up against our legs as we walked and try to constantly get underfoot.

We reached the building and opened the flimsy wooden door. The entrance was a sparse, small kitchen area. The cat ran in before us and we entered.  We walked through another door at the end of the room and into a medium sized village hall with its echoey wooden floor and small stage.  There were a number of seats in rows pretty much full of old ladies.  The cat had ran over to the women and was enjoying getting a fuss made over it as the women stroked the cat one at a time.

There was suddenly a noise on the stage and we turned around taking a seat. It was the local vicar (priest). He started to deliver some kind of talk. The cat had got up on stage in front of him and he tried to shoo it away, he reached down and somehow disturbed a part of the stage which fell forward the cat falling down the gap with a yowl.  It sprang out and went to the corner of the room, hobbling along on what looked like a hurt foot. The vicar followed in and attempted to stroke it but it batted at him with a vicious strike obviously upset and perhaps a little afraid of him after the incident that had occured.

We left the building and walked to another. We looked back across the landscape that looked like some kind of painted cover to the front of a fantasy novel - a sandy desert an mountain in the distance and a reddish sky. Once inside the building I attempted to close the door (which was like our sliding living room door) but it was wooden and ancient and it didn't slide well and was practically hanging off.  I tried to close it and couldn't - *the door was suspicious and got me thinking that perhaps it was a dream and I realised I was lucid (perhaps all that thinking of door RCs paid off!)

I did a reality check - I checked my left hand and the thumb and lower left part of my hand were wierdly a smaller scale than the other fingers and hand. I checked my right hand and I was missing the majority of one of my middle fingers, it was just a stump now.

I was walking around a traditonal indoor market with my wife.  I kept trying to get closer to her - her brother was there walking with us. I had a lot of pressure around my eyes and had to try to keep them open (when I close my dream eyes I am in trouble - e.g. lose lucidity).  My vision kept blurring and I had to fight to stay lucid it appeared.  We got to a market stall where my wife's brother wanted to buy something which was somekind of metal etched stamp that you could dip in ink and make a symbol onto a piece of paper with - the symbol seemed to be some kind of bell, and symbolised his feelings for his girlfriend.

We were walking out of the market building now towards some kind of docks. We were walking past a fish stall. I grabbed my wife and bent her over a big box of freshy caught fish and lifted her white cotton dress up around her waist.  She had on some quite loose silk panties and I felt her bottom through them.  I was naked and got myself between her bum cheeks and rubbed. (It was probably the second most real LD experience for me - especially when she turned to look at me). It lasted a while then ended with consequences in RL!*

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

*32nd and 33rd LD - Short with Little Control*

01_09_2008

- Couldn't get a much better start to the month - 2 LDs in one night - so that is now 3 LDs in two nights.  Once again a WBTB lasting 1 hour from 3am-4am with RCs - a general RC state of questionning everything around me and affirming that I would have an LD. I will try this again tonight. An hour seems like a good time to be up and I get awake but once I am back in bed I sleep pretty quick. The LDS were pretty short however but still interesting to get two in a row!

*[DEAD KITTY]*

I was walking along a corridor in a house that was quite dark - there was only moonlight streaming through the windows.  I saw something quite small move in front of me in the shadow of the staircase.
Out of the shadows and into the light slowly walked a cat.  It was a cat we had as children that lived a very long life. The cat looked ancient and if it had been through a few battles, it was missing clumps of fur and seemed to have some scratch marks.

*I said, "Hi Tiptoes, I thought you were dead!"

I realised that indeed the cat was indeed dead and that I was dreaming. (It was interesting as our current cat was around at the time of the WBTB and I thought maybe the cat would get me lucid as it featured in the dream yesterday - it was interesting it was an old cat and not the current one that helped!). 

I felt very concious indeed and the scene in the house was ultra vivid as if I was really standing there.  I worried that I was perhaps too concious.  I thought to myself, "What should I do?" There was a pause in my mind. The only thing I could come up with was 'go to the toilet, as you need the toilet!'.  I started to struggle with the lucidity big time and I woke up.*

-- ends --

After going to the bathroom I went back to sleep.

*
[GIRL IN THE PURPLE DRESS]*

I was walking through an oldish city - perhaps Cambridge in the UK (it looked quite like it).  I was in back streets that were cobbled.  Small shops, a small number of parked vehicles and quite a few people walking around.
I came to a small crossroads as two small back streets crossed each other.  In front of me I saw a woman walk out across the intersection to cross it.  

She was striking, tall with dark brown hair up with ringlets cascading down. A long thin purple velvet dress that hit the ground from behind.  It was buttoned up the front with ruffles of velvet all down the back and front.  It was split open at the front from high thigh height so her legs were exposed as she walked. 

*There was something about the colour of the dress in that it seemed almost neon with some wierd luminousity about it.  I realised I was dreaming.

I did a hand RC on my right hand and a finger was missing leaving a stub (as happened yesterday). 

I followed the woman as she walked along more streets and then down a hill out of the built up area.  She stopped to talk to some school girls half way down the hill and then a little futher on she climbed up a slate stone style that crossed over a wall into some lush tall grass fields.

I followed and when in the field chased her, knocking her on her back into the tall grass.  I pulled open the front of her dress and got on top of her.*

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

02_09_08

*[BRAIDS]

*I was walking down a street that constantly went down hill.  It was a pedestrian area between shops on either side.  The street was bricked with like orange-red bricks and looked quite well made and expensive.

I was holding somekind of long batonlike wooden broomhandle that I was spinning about - some of the movements looked oriental like martial arts BO type moves!  I saw a man in the distance in front of me wearing golf clothes and a flat cap. He was using a driver club to smash golf balls down the street and out of view.

I passed him and appeared to get towards the end of the very long street.  I was now on a bicycle and I turned right zipping along a row of houses.  I was holding the pole still and as I went past one house I tapped loudly on the window - I knew it was my grandparents house.

I rode into some kind of dark alleyway and met a guy in the shadows.  He was african american with very short hair and braids along the sides of his head.  (Annoying thing was that I watched the very SAME guy on TV for like 30 minutes during the WBTB - If only my brain had registered that! LOL)  He wanted me to help him with some issue that he had.  I did follow him to see if I could help.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

03_09_2008

*[OPERATION]*

I was in a hospital area - my Mum and Dad had gone into some kind of large room with cubicles. Mum was getting ready for an operation.  I saw her a few times as she moved between cubicles. Eventually she came down the short corridor out of the area lying on a hospital trolley covered with a medium green hospital sheet.  She looked scared.  She had a teddy/rabbit type softie toy next to her, I made sure it was very close to her so she could hug it.  I made some positive comments about the operation and wished her luck and she was wheeled off into the distance (was pretty vivid)

-- ends --

04_09_2008

The tiniest fragment - there was some tallish asian woman who needed some help as she was in some kind of danger - it was very blurred and misty and it looked like it was through a video camera that was being thrown about all over the place as someone ran - a little Blair Witch like.

----------


## Namaste

07_09_2008

*[ILLEGAL PARKING]*

I was at my Grandad's house and I was walking with him through some of his rooms that were literally full of old stuff - we made our way through passageways through the collected mass of old things.  We walked through about 3 rooms and then to my left I saw that the wall was missing and in a plot of land outside the wall was a multistory car park surrounded by high wooden boarding so it would be invisible from the outside world.

I found out that he was running a clandestine parking business on the side to make money and figured that it was highly illegal so I was worried for him. He charged private clients to use it who were sworn to secrecy.

Later on I was walking through the parking garage alone and had to deal with an amourous blonde haired woman.  I spurned her advances whilst walking her to the secret door out onto the main street.  I almost pushed her out through the door and as I did a man jumped in with a short stubbly beard and shaved head.  He was a journalist with one of those old flash bulb cameras - he started snapping away for a scoop about an illegal garage.

The view switched to like watching a screen as I saw John Goodman reprise the role of my Grandad in the big screen adaptation of the story.

I then found myself on what appeared to be my old school playing field and close to an almost empty parking area on which was an old 60's / 70's style hippy van.  I walked to it and opened the doors.  It was my Grandad - destitute and living there - after the exposure of the parking garage he had lost everything including his house.  He seemed to be ill with some kind of shaking leg syndrome.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

08_09_2008

*[WACKY RACES]*

I was standing on somekind of bridge.  It was an unusual bridge as it was level with the water.  To my left was a tumultous river that looked like it was whipped up into a frenzy and to my right was a smallish waterfall - about 20 feet and the river continued into the distance. The wooden bridge was covered in about a centimeter of water which I found strange.  I could see ridges cut into the wood at angles every centimetre or so and assumed those ridges were what the majority of the water was flowing through so as not to create a river over the bridge itself - I still found it wierd.

I seemed to be younger and there was another kid of the bridge maybe 12-14. There was a thin japanese man on the bridge with black hair.  He was our stone throwing coach. The other kid through a stone out over the waterfall and it went a long way.  He came over to me asking me to take a throw.  I picked up a medium sized stone from off the bridge at my feet and threw it.  It didn't go along way at all, stopping just near the edge of the same bridge I was standing on. The guy tutted criticising my technique and showing me with his arms hows I should make a stance that ressembled shoting an arrow in archery.  I did as he asked I thought and the stone arched high in the air coming down closer to me than the other stone.  The japanese man walked away shaking his head.

There was now an older man on the bridge, quite tall with white grey hair who had the feeling of a relative.  He wanted me to hold a medium sized painted metal chain that was attached to him and stablise him as he was lowered down the face of the waterfall and into a canoe below.  I held the chain and braced my feet against a short wooden pole that stuck up from the side of the bridge a fraction.  I took alot of strain.  Eventually the man was in his canoe and I saw him paddling it around.  I got a differnt view where I was watching him go down the river (like on TV) and he purposefully rammed up the back of another person's canoe lifting te base of it into the air.  The canoe was of an older man and this man was now paddling both canoes. The older man thanked him for his help as he didn't have to propel his own canoe now.

I joined in a canoe race at the starting point in the river below.  There were lots of participants who would race the course.  There were all sizes and colours/designs of canoe and it looked a bit wacky races like.  We started off and the route was not clearly marked.  All the canoeists got lost on occasions and had to get out of the water and run with their canoes to the next right place and start off again.  At one point two of the guys turned whilst holding their canoes and I got a mange type characture of each one in a kind of old fashioned anime gundam style!

We got to Stage G.  I talked to a girl who ran off towards Stage C - I shouted that she was going to the wrong one as it was Stage G next.  She ran through a green archway into what looked like a garden centre.  I approached the archway but a woman stepped to block it - she looked like a no nonsense kind - more like a man - with garden gloves on and green sweater and a face that would curdle milk.  I rushed towards Stage G.  Some of the competitors were in an open sided tents getting refreshments and having a break - there were a lot of tents around like it was a fairground - the tents were made of thick white canvas.  

I got accosted by a tall african american guy in a full suit - I imagined he was some kind of government agent (like in men in black) - He had an ear piece.  His head was shaved with braids woven into the side (same guy from a previous dream).  He took my arm and I pulled away.  I followed him reluctantly into a tent.  In the tent was a very long table with people sitting all around it eating.  There were a few spare seats around the curved end of the table.  He sat down and wanted me to sit right next to him.  I refused and got myself into a another chair.  There was another offical looking woman sitting opposite him with a blank emotion-less face.  

He started to talk but I interrupted him saying, "I don't like you, you are a pisser!"  He raised an eyebrow and repeated quietly, "a pisser!"
-- ends --

*[SMS]*

I was in bed about to go to sleep my wife got a text message.  I looked at it and only saw the words, her brothers name and the word dies - highlighted in the message. The words were in a sentence and I didn't read the other words.

-- ends --

I woke up with my heart racing in shock as I thought it was real - but I had just drifted off to sleep for like a minute or two - was still in bed but the phone was dormant on the bed side cabinet - no messages.  I realised it had been a dream - he has his arm in a sling after a motorbike accident but he was fine.

----------


## Namaste

09_09_2008

*[UNISEX]*

I was on a white sandy beach the ocean a little way off but it was bright blue.  There was a large villa house to my left and a little behind me - stone and wood. I was with a group of people - two were closer to the shore line and two closer to me.  The characters in the distance were wearing hoodies eventhough the beach was baking hot. We were all kicking a football around between us. The ball was kicked around a few times before it got to me.  I kicked it pretty hard and it went pretty high and quite far into the water.  I heard the guys with the hoodies curse that it had gone so far out as they started wading towards it - when the first one got to it he was at mid chest height and had got pretty wet.  The men removed their hoods, the one with the ball was Rafeal Nadal and the other was Roger Federer.

I quickly left the beach and went into the house and to the top floor.  I walked into a bedroom where there was a four posted bed bathed in light streaming in through the window - it had lace type curtains on the bed that blew a little in the gentle breeze from the outside.  There was an old fashioned wooden guitar propped up against one of the bedposts.  I picked it up and left the house.

I found myself going into somekind of underground building with arches - similar to the cavern club where the beatles used to play in liverpool.  There was light coming from some places above and the very small rooms, tunnels and archways were packed with people.  I stopped and did an improptue performance with the guitar singing too -looking around the faces of the people they were not impressed and I didn't continue.  I walked down some stone stairs and into a bathroom.  I sat on the guitar case on the tiled floor by one of the toilet cubicle doors.

A woman came into the bathroom and I was shocked as I thought it was the men's bathroom as there were other men around.  One man with a goatee beard mouthed to me the word, "UNISEX".  The woman was tall with long legs and had brown hair in a pony tail - hair pulled back painfully from her forehead.  She was wearing a sharp business suit.  She walked over to the male type urinals, unzipped and started to go.  I was surprised how she was doing it but I thought that she was probably so high powered in the business world that she wanted to compete with her male colleagues in every way!

I joined up with a group of what appeared to be hippy like men - they were quite old and certainly hadn't matured in their behaviour.  We had driven to the grounds of somekind of school and the group wanted to pretend to be kids so they could get inside.  We stood in a row (like an army row) with a line of kids - the adults looking stupidly obviously too tall - two of the group started to fight and we got found out.

I snuck away in the commotion with my wife and into the building.  It wasn't a school after all but a vetinery surgery.  A woman tried to persuade my wife to have some kind of chemical treatment and said it would hurt alot.  It was hard to talk her out of doing it but I did.  I ended up in a treatment room for some kind of examination or procedure.  I was fidgeting and looking for a way out.  The woman doctor said, "he doesn't want to have it!" and I said, "Yes, I would jump through that window now to avoid it", pointing to a stained glass window in the far wall near a hospital type bed.

-- ends --

----------


## Namaste

10_09_2008

Just fragments from last night:

My wife was arranging to go to a party at the university.  I knew that there was going to be a guy there that used to study togther with my wife in the 1st year and I wasn't too happy about her going but she went anyway.

I found myself in somekind of huge canvas tent with people sitting around on chairs drinking beer and there were some slot machines on the grass floor of the tent.  I put some money into a number of machines and lost it all - the weather outside the tent was grey and stormy looking.

----------

